# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 59 ~



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home hunnies

            

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jolly Molly - "Silly Jilly" you're not wrong  Hope you met your work deadline. Like Poops said, you didn't say how you were? Did you have a nice Valentines day? Hope you were spoilt because you deserve to be  
JED - Great to hear that you are feeling much better  positive & are going for FET next month  No point hanging around I say. I have taken baby aspirin on my 2nd & 3rd IVF/ICSI cycles. I haven't had any antibody blood tests or anything like that but my clinic suggested I take it because stimming can make the capillaries "clog up" affecting implantation. Obviously the baby aspirin just thins it out. They told me that there is no proof it works but no proof that it doesn't & lots of women caught after taking it so it's worth a go  
Holly - Good to hear you had a good time with your mom, hope she is on the mend  And DH spoilt you on Valentines day & quite rightly so, bless him! The best news is that you are finally out of the woods  & able to make plans & move on, you really deserve that sweetheart. As you like my smilies here's a special one for a special lady 
Murtle - Hello lovely  you ok? 
Lilly - Hello you, have you been a good girl? With my class tonight  I've done 4 hours worth of gym classes since Monday I hope it shows at weigh in next week  
Jilly - Oooooooh roll on tomorrow       wishing you all the best for ec mate, everything will be fab I just know it & you'll easily get your           & make sure you don't leave theatre until you do!
Rachel - For testing tomorrow      can't wait to log on to the best possible news on Monday.
Linzi -      for thawing embryos.

Hello &  to Starfish, Jodi, Candy, Kitty, Linzi, Tcardy, Kizzy, Kelly & all not mentioned. Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

​
​
Holly C - 
Linzi32 - 
Misky - ​
​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - baby boy 21/01/06 weighing 5lb 2oz's 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Abigail Grace born 12th April weighing in at 8lb 2 oz. 

Ajax - Tasmin Jane and Ruben James 23rd May 5lb 2 oz and 5lb 1oz  

VIL & Moosey- Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 9lbs 1oz 

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  
Baby Luke is now up with the Angels  ​Abby Carter - William Joe born 03/09/06 weighing 7lb 12oz 

Moomin05 - BFP Feb Megan Chloe born 21st September 5.5lbs 

Doods28 - BFP Feb Lola born 23rd October 2006 

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 Benjamin Michael born 20th August 2006 

Shazia - BFP Feb Lainey Erica May born 29th October 2006 

Sarahjj - BFP March Charlotte Born 7th November 2006 7lb 10oz 

Bobble - BFP March Eden Joyborn 3rd November 6lb 1 1/2 oz 

Catwoman - BFP June with TWINS!  
Sair - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Kellydallard - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Pri769 - BFP October '06 Stay put Little one(s) 
Tcardy - BFP October '06 Stay put little one 
Kitty H - BFP October '06 EDD 05/07/2007 
Candy - BFP November '06 Stay put Little one(s) 
Lotusflower - BFP Feb'07 Stay put little one 
Star - natural BFP Feb'07 Stay put little one(s) 
Jed - BFP May 2007 Stay put little one(s) 
​
​
Rachel B - 2ww- testing Friday 25th May ​
​
Jess P - going again soon
Murtle - Due to start d/r June
Starfish - deciding what tx to do
preparing for the next round
Jillypops - starting FET soon
Jodsterrun - con app 17th May 2007
ERIKA - location of sperm causing tx issues​
​

Struthie 
Petal B 
Molly W
**********
lilly2k3 ​
​
​


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Just wanted to wish Jillypops lot's of luck for tomorrow-hope you get loads of good ones.

I had a blood test on Wednesday here at an IVF clinic and the levels were 459 and I had another one today and they are only 796 so 100 less than the clinic say would be 100% fine.  She says it could either mean that there are 2 slow growers, one had dropped off or one is slow growing.  I have to go back on Tuesday for another blood test but am now totally distraught and can't stop crying.  I don't know anything about levels and the rest of it but it's obviously less than average is not a good thing so it's now a waiting game (again) and I feel like it will all be taken away from me-too good to be true.

Sorry to bring the thread down again but I had to tell people who understand...

Hi to everyone
xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

....to Lotus - Hope those numbers improve on MOnday but don't lose faith, it's still early days yet and maybe they are just slow growers  

... to Rachel - You've been worryingly quiet this week. Hope all is ok with you  

...to 'Silly Jilly' - Good luck  today. Hope easter came early for you  

   for Jodi & JED

   to everyone else.

Have a fab weekend

luv'n'hugs 
murtle
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there


Sorry I have been AWOL - no flippin' computer for over a week (have just got it back)

Bad news from me I'm afraid - wasn't due to test until today but started bleeding heavily on Monday and haven't stopped.  Can't help thinking IVF just isn't for me - I'm sure I get further on my own and without spending £7000.

JED- Really sorry to hear your news.  It stinks doesn't it?  Hope you are as okay as you can be.

Lotusflower - So glad that there is some good news though!!  Fantastic to hear of your BFP - look after yourself.


Jilly -     for brilliant eggs and super-duper embryos.


Hi to everyone else (I'm a bit behind now).........................Murtle, Holly, Erica, Linzi, Jodi, lily, Starfish, kitty and Kizzy

have a great weekend


Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

aww Rachel honey... so sorry... Why does this have to be so hard...??

Sending you loads of love 

Starr xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly hope you get some lovely embies, well done Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jilly -        for some great embies.

lotusflower - I'm really sorry - I missed your most recent post when I posted earlier.  I know how worried you must be but really hope that things are going to be okay.        

Night night!

Rachel xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Yay!     Way to go Jilly! Good luck for tomorrow    

Lotus - really hoping those numbers are higher for you tomorrow    

Rachel - I am so sorry sweetie, was really hoping for good news for you after the IVIg  

Starr - lovely to see you over here. I hope your mum is doing ok  

Molly     lovely to see a rare appearance from you   I hope you and DH are both ok.

Lilly - hope the diet is back on track..mine has gone a bit pear shaped this week...a bit like myself really  ...so I must do better next week. Hope you had a fab night out.

Not a lot to report this end. The side effects of the DHEA are making me irritable and a bit cranky...poor DH has had enough already...god helps him when I start downregging...I think he's forgetten just how bad I get  

Luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OOOOOHHHHH Jilly - great news hun   A fantastic result all round and those little precious' ones are sooooooooo gonna make your dreams come true.  A zillion          from down under and a big   too!!

Rachel - feel for you so much with having to do the end of the 2ww all alone without your FF buddies....  Hunny you haven't posted your result and I've been checking... I know you said it was over but I'm still holding out.... I can't help but have hope especially when I think of Moomin and the trouble she had when in fact she was pg with Megan.....             and of course 

Lotus - you are in my thoughts and I'm hoping so much that your results are ok tomorrow.  When we were going through this experience we were given little hope by our clinic when in fact things still could have been ok    It's encouraging your clinic are hopeful that the levels will rise well by Monday.  Apparently it's ok if they don't quite double in a couple of tests but they average it out over time and so long the rise is consistent then all should be well.  A whole lot of FHT& B hunny and of course        

Oh Murtle - poor you and poor DH!!!  Sounds like it's a bit of a trying time.... eeeek!!!  I'm hoping that this time you will turn into a Jilly once you hit d/r and therefore make it up to him with lots   and 

Lilly - hope too you've had a great night out and all is going according to plan!!

Erica - hope you've had a good weekend sweets!!

Misky - hoping your pc problems are sorted smartish  

xx's 
H


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jiilly .. good luck for e/t 2morrow... 5 embies is good going xxxx

Lotus hope all is good with the blodds 2morrow too... i don't think it's the numbers exactly just that they're going up well xxx

Love to all the other ivf girls xxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Lots to say all of  a sudden.

Rachel, I too am so sorry you've been bleeding, but agree with Holly.  You have to do a test.  I will hold out that little bit of hope for you.     

Jilly, Wow!  5 is fantastic.  Absolutely everything crossed for ET today.               

Starr, OMG! Surprise      .  What amazing, fantastic news.  I hope everything continues to go well.        

Lotusflower, I hope all is OK with you.  I really hope the next blood test has the news you deserve.  It does sound like your clinic is trying to support you.  I really hope that this is just a little hiccup.           

Hi to everybody else- Holly, Erika, Candy, Sair, Murtle, Lily, Struthie, Molly and of course anyone I may have missed.

Love to you all
Jodi


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to wish Jillypops all the luck in the world for ET today  Five embies is just great!        

 to Rachel and   to Holly, Erica, Murtle, Lily, Jodi and all you other lovely ladies....

Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

/waves to Molly, good luck today Jilly   

Oh murtle sorry to hear the dhea is making you a bit   fingers crossed this is it Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -                            for et today mate, of course I'm a bit  you have rubbed off on me! I was ok until I met you  
Lilly - Hope you had a lovely night out &  at your next weigh in, I've got mine tonight   
Jodi -        you didn't say how you were? Hope you're ok & focused on your FET.
Starr -     huge congratulations on your amazing & well deserved surprise. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy   
Lotus - Your levels are rising sweetheart, please don't loose faith. Sending you a million          for your tests tomorrow & rising levels bringing your dream ever closer.
Murtle - Hey, bring on the d/r eh mate  Do you get the sweats? Blimey they used to get me big time. Our 1st IVF was in Nov/Dec & I used to be on top of the duvet, naked (urgh  ) with the windows open whilst poor DF was dithering next to me  poor s*d. Still, it's only fair to involve them in the cycle isn't it! When do you start d/r then? Wishing you all the     in the world for this tx cycle.
Rachel -    &    I'm so sorry darling, I have posted on the other thread & am thinking of you very much.
Holly -       you ok special girl?

Hello & lots of   to Molly, JED, Linzi, Starfish, Candy, Kizzy & all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Great news Jilly. Hope those lovely embies are snuggling in nicely       

Lotus - Thinking of you today. Hope its good news      

Erica - I don't start d/r for at least another month. And yes, I get the night sweats, hot flushes and everything else, in fact, I turn into the Shedevil  

 to Candy, Lilly, Holly, Jodi, Miky, JED, Rachel and all the other ladies I have rudely forgotten   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Fab result       what did I tell you, 2 beauties put back & 2 subs on the bench absolutely perfect. Now you rest up for your 2ww      looking forward to great news on the 5th!
Murtle - She  ditto mate. If I'm not sweating when d/r I'm either  or  wouldn't wish it on my enemy, actually yes I would, with lots of Clomid too  A month will fly by & all of the s/e will be worth it when your dream comes true    

Big  to everyone. I lost 2½lb at ww thank goodness & I'm off to do a double class at the gym tonight  what a good girl!!!!!!

Have a good evening all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle  

If anyone else is toying with coming to the meet please vote now !!!

Thanks Cx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.new;topicseen#new


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Jilly-well done on the embies and glad to hear transfer went well....take care now and good luck!  

Rachel - so sorry to hear your news. 

Erika - well done on the weight loss-gosh you are doing well.   Very tempting here to eat lot's of yummy things.....

Murtle - horrible side effects  but it will be worth it in the end.

Holly - thanks, you're sweet for thinking of me....thankfully the levels are 2868 today so it's definitely a viable pregnancy.  I am so relieved but still wary...scan is next Wednesday so fingers crossed until then!

Thanks everyone for all the positive vibes-they definitely worked!xx

Hi to Misky, Candy, Starr, Jodi, JED, Molly,


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Brilliant news Lotus. I am so very pleased for you. Congratulations  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Lotusflower - I'm so glad everything is looking good.  I know how hard it must have been not to worry, but I'm sure that very few people have "textbook" levels etc and that there is definitely room for some variation.  Take good care of yourself.

Jilly - Lots more         for you and your embies.


Love to all

Rachel xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Lotus,

          

Levels are fantastic, and what great news.  I am so, so pleased for you, and I just can't imagine your relief.

Jilly,           

Better go to work.
Love Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone, wow, so much news! 

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Starr on your  !  You must be over the moon!

And Jilly - huge congrats to you to sweetie with 2 on board on 2 for back up which of course you won't need because these 2 are going to snuggle in and stay with you for the next 9 months!  

Lotusflower - great news about your levels, they are way up there.  Wishing you all the very best for your scan!

Jodi - how are you hun?  You must nearly be starting your frozen cycle soon?

Not much to report from us, I'm just hanging in there waiting until I can start a frozen transfer.  My dh is over the moon that NZ thrashed us in the cricket yesterday  

Big hello to everyone!

Jx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Lotus - That's fantastic news         I'm so very happy for you. So pleased that all of those         we sent you did the trick! Now you go & take it easy, get lots of rest & when is your scan? Can't wait for your news   

Jilly -               for blueberry & chocolate, I presume we're going for one of each  

   to everyone else, must go & do some work.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> for blueberry & chocolate, I presume we're going for one of each


....muffins I presume   

Hope they're cooking nicely Jilly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Oooooh you sound like our sort of girl  Me & Jilly had a conversation about muffins a while back, in fact she challenged my DF to a muffin eating competition. I don't think my DF knows what he's up against, have you seen Jilly eat.........it looks like this  She has now decided to name her embies muffins 1 & 2 so here's to them both settling in for the next 9 months                         

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I love muffins too............especially triple chocolate     But I've given up chocolate and cakes for Lent  

Jilly - loads of      for your two muffins.

Erica and Murtle -   Hope all is good with you 

Lotus -     for you - I'm sure those levels are going from strength to strength.

 to everyone else out there.

I'm feeling more positive about it all now and have follow up appointment for next Tuesday.  It's with my favourite Lister doc and as it is at 9am we should avoid the normal Lister 2-3 hour delay as hopefully we are first in.  I want to know why my poor embies were so slow............I'm beginning to get paranoid and assume I have dodgy old eggs on top of whatever else is wrong!

Anyway.....have a lovely weekend everyone.  DH and I are off to France for a long weekend - hurray!!  Might have to sample lots of wine, but no more **** I promise - that was just a one off!!!

love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Rachel  
It's great to hear you sounding so positive sweetheart. Wishing you lots of luck at your appt next week, how great that it's early & with your favourite doctor. I hope you get the answers you are looking for      & I'm sure your egg quality is fine so please don't stress too much.
Have a great weekend in France, lots of  & even more  you really do deserve it.

"See" you next week.

Erica.xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Talking about muffins they do have the most divine ones here (the home of the muffin) and I have scoffed a few-banana and pecan being the favourite so far.

Jilly - hope all is going well...am rooting for you and the embies.

Rachel-so glad to hear you have the appointment to look forward to-I'm sure your eggs are just fine.
Have a great time in France-mmm, all that nice cheese and bread.  I am sounding a bit food-obsessed at the moment...

We are off skiing this weekend (well, DH is) so that will take my mind off next week's scan but also just found out that my best friend's mother is dying of cancer so not very nice.

Hi to everybody, hope you're all well.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lotus - great news  So pleased all is well and    ^for next week's scan!  Enjoy your weekend.

Jilly - but I liked chocolate and blueberry...!!  Hope whoever they are they are snuggling in beautifully     and that their mummy is keeping those feet up!

Rachel - yay - you have an appointment for Tuesday!  I hope you get some good answers from your favourite con to help you plan those important next steps.  It's great that you are sounding like you're doing well - hope you'll be back to full strength before long    Jealous of your trip to France!!  Have a ball!

Erica - I think it's a brilliant plan you have resulting in a new maternity wardrobe!!  Thanks for your lovely message.  Will get back to you - promise!!

JED - my DH is over the moon that NZ thrashed Aussie too    It's pretty remarkable for us... we're ALWAYS the bridesmaids.... Bring on the world cup....!  Hope all is well with you and you're not feeling too impatient waiting...  

Linds - how are you?  You're in my thoughts

Eire - you too hunny!

Jodi, Murtle, Lilly and everyone big 

All going ok.  Have booked our trip for our 10th Anniversary to Queensland for 10 days at the end of March.  Can't wait!!  House plans are under control and all else is ticking along nicely.

xx's to all not mentioned and as always

H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lotus - Sorry to hear about your friends mother   it's just the most awful news, hope they are all coping as best they can. Have a lovely weekend away with DH   & lots of luck for your scan next week      when is it?
Holly - Your anniversary trip sounds perfect  & I'm pleased that everything else is going along nicely in Hollyland. Don't stress over pm, I know you're busy, as & when. Have a great weekend, are you jealous that I'm seeing Keane later   
Jilly -            for muffin 1 &            for muffin 2. Have a nice relaxing weekend mate, will   you over the weekend, make sure you answer   

Have a good weekend all.

Erica.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

THought I would send a quick hello before I caught up with every ones news. Our internet has been down for ever, hence the disappearing act.

Our plans have chnaged. Our fnding for tx has com ethrough early( it wa splanned for July) so we are going to have our next round of tx in NZ rather than me coming back to the UK. So getting ready to go again in MArch. It is all very exciting and I am really ready to get ito this again. Just want the end result. 

Right away to catch up with every one's news, hope you are all well. 

Take care
M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Morning all,

Rachel B – I am sorry to read your news 

Lotusflower – Huge congratulations to you on your well deserved BFP  

Jodsterrun – I am sorry to hear about your cousins treatment having to be cancelled, it is a pain in the bum when things go wrong because of the cons  

ERIKA – CONGRATULATIONS  I see from your ticker that you are half way to your weight loss target now! That is such an achievement. Well done hun. Keep up the hard work  

Molly W – Great to see you, how are you?  

Holly C – Welcome back, How is your mum now? Did you get lots of lovelies for Valentines day then?  

Murtle – Thank you for the lovely pm. 
No my diet is not going well (gosh I sound like a stuck record) I hope you have gotten yours back on track now and are feeling better with the DHEA (even though I am not sure what it is exactly)

Jillypops – Well done on the four fab sounding embies and best of luck with the rest of your 2ww  

Misky – WoW it is fab to see you moving on in to a new cycle and being excited about it! Lots of    for you hun.

Girls I am sooooooooooo nackered. My Mum has just decided out of the blue that she needed to move home. She sorted it all without telling me until she had the keys for her new house!  With her being unwell it now lies on me to get her new home in a good decorative order, move all of her stuff in and close up her old house   Bless her she is so excited. It just had to fall on my first week off in months though doesn't it!! So I have been hard at it and will be for the next couple of weeks no doubt.
Needless to say my diet has fallen down in to one of the packed boxes and I cant find it anywhere (or thats my excuse anyway!!)
I hope you are all well and enjoying a nice quiet weekend


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Jilly –            for your muffins. Hope you are managing to get plenty of rest. 

Erica – You’re right….I don’t think your DF stands a chance against Jilly in a muffin eating contest…she is eating for three you know!  

Jodi – Oh! your poor cousin. As if IVF wasn’t stressful enough already without all that to deal with. I really do hope it works out for her    . As for your frosties…you won’t know unless you try. Good luck with the FET cycle  

JED – Have you started your natural FET cycle yet? Hope your hormones behave.  

Misky –   Yay!   That’s great news. Good to see you so positive about this cycle. It’s really good that you don’t have the stress of all that travelling. Fingers crossed this is the one for you  

Holly – Glad things are going well in Hollyland. Your anniversary trip sounds really good….something you both need after all you’ve been through. I hope you enjoy your time together away from it all   Love your piccie of your new house…when will it be ready?

Lilly – It is soooo hard to keep the diet on track isn’t it. I never seem to have 2 good weeks in a row. I have only just got back to my pre-xmas weight…that’s 8 weeks to lose the weight I gained in 2 weeks   You just have to keep chipping away at it. Sounds like you’ll be burning off loads of weight with all that decorating…your mum is a lucky lady to have you around to help her so much  

Lotus – Banana and pecan…mmmmmm! Sorry to here about your friends mum…so sad           Forthis weeks scan…..and enjoy the après ski!

Rachel – Good luck with your follow up appointment   I hope you get some answers. So good to see you looking positive again. Hope you had a wonderful weekend in France.

Linzi – What’s happening with you? Is your cons. Back from his jollies yet? You must be near ready for your FET. Good luck    

As for me…..a bit mad that af came 4 days early   I never give up hoping for a natural but am always disappointed   Craving choccie and wine like mad but won’t give in….well not until I’ve weighed in on Tuesday  

Hope you all have a good week.

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
Xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Anybody noticed the star signs under their  names. A description is revealed if you hold the cursor over it.

Mine says...curious, perceptive and temperamental...so right! but tolerant I ain't  

As for Erica....responsible!   ...serious!    but spot on with hardworking and reliable  

and Jilly- aka Miss muffin eating champion ... competitive      

and the lovely Miss Holly....sympathetic and sensitive


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle -         what are you trying to say   
"Responsible"    & "Serious" oooohhhh    I so am!
How about you Mrs Temperamental, Unpredictable, Strongwilled   I don't think I'll mess about with you!
And as for Jilly "Dynamic"   & "Domineering" I think DH would agree with that one especially when she's d/r


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - Hope you had a fabulous time in France  & feel nice & relaxed. 
Murtle - Hope your weigh in went well last night  & that you got to have your choccie & wine treat. Big huge  for AF arriving that always upsets us but you are right to always hope for a natural miracle if we haven't got hope we haven't got anything sweetheart don't you change that    
Lotus - Your scan must be this week       can't wait to read your news.
Holly - Thanks for pm precious     will reply before the weekend. Did I tell you that I went to see Keane  
Misky -   to computer problems hope they are all sorted now but     to fantastic news on funding & the news that you are doing your next tx next month you go girl! Wishing you all the luck in the world  
Lilly - Hello you   don't worry about your diet, the weight will be falling off you over the next few weeks with you being so busy & doing lots of work on your moms new house  Hope everything goes well & don't tire yourself out too much poppet   
JED - Hope all is well with you   any idea when your FET will be?
Jodi -   How are things with you? 
Molly -     hope you're ok lovely lady.

And last but by no means least, Poops. Lovin' the fact that you are so   shame it's only a 2ww & not a 52ww  You know how much I'm wishing for this to be your time         lots of luck for blood tests Saturday & results Monday I so can't wait for the best possible news  Chins up mate   

Love to all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika are you suggesting jilly has more than one chin  thats not very nice, call yourself a mate? 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ....................................
Well Jilly has confessed to me that she is spending her  eating muffins, thus the naming of her embies. She usually buys a 4 pack from Asda & has 2 in her lunchbox & the other 2 for dessert after her evening meal  Don't know where she puts it all I'm telling you she can't half tuck her grub away  I couldn't believe it when we met up  Funnily enough she wore 3/4 length green trousers & a pink shirt when we met up in Blackpool too!

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahhh!! Poor Jilly......and she's not here to defend herself. 

But honestly, 4 muffins a day!   I'm so jealous


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle, chocolate chip yesterday, blueberry at the start of the week but she got bored with them   I'm not sure whether she eats the plastic carton or not


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

.....I suppose it depends on whether the choc chips are stuck in the corners


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I have been on tenterhooks all week waiting for today's scan convinced that it was all over but we have just seen TWO little hearts beating-unbelievable!  I go back in a week for another scan as the one is slightly on the small side so think they want to check that again.

Sorry for no personals-can't think straight at the moment!

Jilly-GOOD LUCK for Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What lovely news Lotus, hope that both little ones continue to grow and that you have a happy and healthy 8months or so, C x

Murtle hope you are coping    sorry that you didn't get that natural, I never give up hope on that either

Love to all


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Lotus - That's brilliant news.  Lots of      for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Murtle - I know how you feel - I never give up hope that it is going to happen naturally. And we have Candy and Starr for inspiration, so it can happen.  Hope you're okay.

Jilly -               

Erica - Wow - the weight is falling off!!  I've been a copycat and have given myself a weight loss ticker too (I thought "going public" would shame me into actually doing it!)

Candy - Hope you're feeling okay and that all is well in Candyland.

Well, things seem to be moving on with me.  We had our follow up appointment this Tuesday which went well - no real answers but lots of optimism and we have an appointment for our first consultation at NHS clinic next Wednesday!  I was a bit apprehensive about going there originally but now just think, well, it's free.  It seems that I can get the immune treatment elsewhere as well so can do that alongside, although I'm not sure they will be very impressed by that.  I know it is quite soon after the last go but I feel fine, physically and emotionally, and just want to get on with it!

Have a lovely day everyone.   to all not mentioned

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Long time no post, but I have definitely been reading along.  Just been busy!

First, Jilly                               for Saturday and Monday.  Everything is crossed for you.

Erika, how are you?  I hope all is going well.  I'm glad to see you're in top hassling form.   

Rachel, so glad the NHS looks like it might work out for you.  I hope the free one is the best yet.                  

Hi Holly, I hope all is well in your part of the world.  Glad all is coming along well with the house, it's so exciting.

Lotus, that is the absolutely best news.  So, so pleased that all is well, and 2 heartbeats- that is so exciting.

Candy, I hope all is well with you and J and baby no.2

Murtle, I have to agree with you that I too am totally jealous of Jilly's muffins.  Make sure you give yourself a substitute treat, won't you!

KJ, how are things with you?  Is your health back to normal now?  I certainly hope so after your bad run you poor thing.

Jed, how are you?
Hi Lily, Struthie, Sair, Misky, Linzi and anyone else I have rudely missed.

As for me, just been a bit busy, and subsequently tired.  I have had to get glasses, and multifocals no less. (Feeling a little old)  The optometrist says it's a consequence of my job, looking up and down all the time and not having any windows to look out at long distances.  Damn work!  I pick them up tomorrow.

Did I tell you that DH and I have been having dancing lessons?  It's great fun.  We had them just before our wedding, and did the jive at the wedding.  So, DH gave me some lessons, and we've been learning again.

Next subject- AF arrived, and my first blood test prior to FET is next Thursday.  We just have to hope that our 3 little frosties survive the thaw. Yes, I am feeling more positive that they will.  You never know what's possible.

Anyway, I'm back running, and all is OK. 
I hope all is well with everyone else.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi Jodi..thanks for asking after me, yes I'm all better and fighting fit again  shovelling back the multi- vits to guard off any more nasties..
your dancing lessons sound like fun, a great activity to do together. dh and i have taken up squash, not as much fun as dancing I'm sure but still something nice to do together (even he does beat me all the time )
hope all your embies survive the thaw   
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - "depends if the choc chips are stuck in the corners"   a girl after my own heart  Did I tell you that Jilly has got a new exercise plan, it's a bit like this  looks good to me!
Lotus - Ah that is just fantastic news   2 beautiful little heartbeats you must be over the moon. Good luck for next weeks scan I'm sure the smaller one will catch up  
Jilly - What jokes?  I was being serious just like my star sign says I am. You are a muffin muncher & it is nice to have the peace & quiet! Lots of luck for blood tests tomorrow      my God your cycle has flown by & it goes without saying that I'm sending a zillion         for the results on Monday, no pressure but you'd better keep the good news going or   
Rachel - Love your new ticker  & well done you on your weight loss. Believe me the weight isn't falling off me at all, I'm struggling to shift it but I'm doing 4 x hour classes at the gym  every week so although the weight loss is taking time I can see my shape changing so that makes me feel  I'm really happy you are ready to go again & fab news about your NHS appt next week  Can I ask why you are worried about your NHS attempt? I'm sure there are ways round any concerns you have  
Jodi - I don't hassle Missus it's my job to keep Poops mind off her 2ww so  to you!!! I bet you look very intelligent in your new glasses, looks can be so deceiving can't they  Dancing with DH sounds like fun & what a great way to have a laugh & keep fit. Good luck for your blood tests next week & of course your embies will survive the thaw, FHB & T young lady     I've also got 3 frosties & my clinic said that when I do FET they expect me to have 2 to put back, have your clinic told you what to expect? 
Holly - I went to see Keane a week ago, did you know & they were brilliant  Hope you have a lovely weekend  
Misky - March is here, wohoo   here's to the next tx cycle. 
Lilly - Hope your moms move is going as well as it can  you never realise how much stuff you have got until you move do you  Hope you get a break at the weekend & get to so something nice  
Molly -     you ok?
JED -  
KJ - Clever  

Love to all & have a great weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Jilly  - I  just logged on hoping to catch you before tomoz...... to send  so that's exactly what I am going to do                                             

Hunny - I'm not giving up yet - lets wait to see what happens...... I really have a good feeling about you and it's not often I'm wrong.................  Keep thinking positive thoughts - DON'T GIVE UP there is still every chance that this is NOT AF.....  Loads of  to you and FHB&T 

xxx's
H


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Jilly,

I am so sorry    Like Holly, I was logging on to send you loads of   for tomorrow. I am glad to see you still thinking positive for the future. 

       for now 'cos you need them no matter what you say.

       for your lovely frosties.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jilly


I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know what you mean about needing to look forwards and have a plan - I feel like that too.  But look after yourselves in the meantime.

                     for the future

lots of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Afternoon girls,

Jillypops – I'm sorry to read your news but admire your positive attitude...so as requested...           

Murtle – You are right, it is so hard to keep a diet on track. I cant do two good days together never mind two weeks! 
I hope you are finding it a little easier now  


Lotusflower – That is just great news from your scan, congratulations again chick  

OK, I am off for a tidy up in my front garden now. I have just done the back and was logging on to see what you lot had been up to whilst having a quick cup of tea  
I hope you are all OK


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jilly,
I am so sorry about this cycle.                    

I'm glad you have your beautiful frosties though.

                             
for the future

Love Jodixxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly My Muffin Munching Mate 

You already know how I feel, what I think so here you are...............
                                                                                                                                                                        for your next tx cycle, 2nd time lucky or maybe even a natural before you get there  
Lots of love & a few    because I'm not having you tell me off again for being sad again!

Erica


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jilly.....I saw some lovely raspberry muffins in a coffee shop in Manchester at the weekend....I was suprised there were any left in the country   Hope you're doing okay.....I do so admire your positive attitude. Well done for keeping Erica in check...a difficult task I know


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly  and   you really are a wonderful one.  Wish so much that the result had been different.... Hoping that next time is your time - it will be summer then.... a very positive time      xx's sweetheart.

Lotus - hope your second scan has shown that little embryo No.2 is doing beautifully now and no need for further worry    

Murtle - did you manage to resist the raspberry muffins    or were you thinking you should leave them for Jilly!!  How you feeling?

Erica - heys hunny!  Hope your weekend was great!  PM coming back atcha 

Lilly - it's sure all go in your life!  Your Mom's a lucky one to have you on hand!!  Hope it all goes smoothly  

Rachel - great news that you have your NHS appointment this Weds!!  Good luck hunny!!  It's great to have it to focus on.  I'm not 100% happy with our clinic here as we had exceptional care in the UK but decided the best way to get thru it was to take a deep breath and just let the small things go and use them for what they can provide....  We did have our frustrations but chose to let them go.... and focus on the end result.     to you too    

Jodi - how's that wise look suiting you?!!    Lovin the sound of the dancing lessons - a great thing to do together!!  I've been trying to convice DH to go too... I've only managed to get him to Pilates so far.... I'll keep working on it now I know it can be done!!  Thanks for pm - will get one back to you too    ooh and   for Thursday's blood test!  FHTB - those little beauties will come thru brilliantly!!

Jed - how's you doll?  Hope you're loving you new house and the kitty kats are settling in.  Next steps coming along now.... just waiting...?

 to everyone

All's well here.  We have stunning weather so am doing my best to get amongst it.  Had a great walk at the weekend with DH discovering new areas of the city/beaches etc.  Celebrated our house purchase with dinner out the other night - after the lawyers argued over a clause we were starting to wonder if it was going to happen   sorted now.  When I look at my posts I see the flowers have re-appeared... yet I didn't change them from the house drawing plan I had put on... hmmm v odd!!

xx's all
H


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

......I left them all for Jilly...her needs are greater than mine


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Jilly - hope you're still feeling ok after your BFN.  I know sometimes it only really hits me a few days later but it sounds like you are coping really well and just focusing on those super frosties in the freezer  

Lilly - how did your gardening go?  I'm terrible with plants, we only have a paved courtyard out the back of our house so only pot plants to look after and I still manage to neglect them!!  

Holly - Congrats on the house purchase matey!  We just bought one at Xmas time and we are really enjoying having our own place and decorating etc.  And well done on getting your dh to pilates!  I've been trying to get my dh to come along to yoga for years now and he just isn't having any of it!  

Jodi - the dancing lessons sound really fun, just the ticket for taking your mind off the IVF.  Am I right in thinking you have a blood test this Thursday to check your hormone levels for a frozen transfer?

I am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start a frozen transfer.  I think it should be Friday but I guess I'll just have to wait and see.  Had to go to a wedding on Saturday night and 4 of my dh's close friends' wives were pregnant and going on about not being able to eat this and that (it was cocktail finger food intead of a sit down affair) and I lost count of the amount of times I got asked when we were going to have children.  As you can imagine it was a long night but I did better than I thought I would - no rushing off crying in the toilets much to dh's relief!  

Anyway, big hello to Murtle, Candy, Rachel, Erica, Linds, Lotusflower and anyone I've rudely forgotten to mention.

Jx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good Morning to everyone!

Lotus - Congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I just want to say a quick hi to everyone. I have been logging on to keep up to date but haven't posted in a while.
As you know, I had an accident in Sept and injured my collarbone and shoulder. The bones unfortunately never knit back together so I ended up having bone taken from my pelvis and grafted on to my collar bone and then  needed a plate & screws put onto my shoulder also in January, hence the lack of typing/ response.

I just wanted to say that I might not have been here in type but I have been with you all in spirit.

Take care and good luck to you all!

Eire.

PS all this talking of muffins is making me hungry. Because of my lack of exercise since Sept I've piled on 10lbs!!! I have my ww card in hand and am joining (AGAIN!!!!) today at lunchtime.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Eire,
Sorry to hear about all the surgery you have had to have.  No fun at all. Welcome back, and I hope all those injuries are starting to improve.

Holly, glad to hear your weather is so beautiful.  We are back into 42 degree heat, so no going outside.  The wise look is not doing so well.  Feel a bit ripped off. $700 worth, and the optometrist was right, my eyesight is just at nuisance factor.  So, I can definitely still get away without wearing them. I hope all is full steam ahead with the house.

Jed, Hi there.  I hope it's a bit cooler in Sydney. You're absolutely right that I have my CD9 blood test on Thursday for FET.  We will be very close to FET.  I hope AF comes.  Here's a little AF dance.  Why not, dances work for most other things.
           
I am very impressed with your wedding form.  You've got to love the "When are you going to have kids" question.

Erica, glad to see you're still in form.  It would be awfully quiet without you.  

Jilly sweet, how are you?  I hope all is OK, well, within reason.               

Rachel, good luck with the NHS appointment.       

Hi Murtle, any more muffin spotting going on?

Lotusflower, I hope all is OK with you.         

Lily, how are you doing?

Hi to Candy, Sarah, Sair, struthie, KJ, and of course everyone else that I can't see through the new glasses.

OK, here is a big whinge.  Found out 2 colleagues at work are pregnant today.  1 of them I am fine with, but the other is such a nasty, moody piece of work, and made a fuss leading up to this, then had 4 weeks of with morning sickness.  Of course, all of those unfair feelings came back.  Never mind, hospital is big enough for both of us.

It's also really, really hot here.  How is this for a whinge?  I thought summer was over.  I know, you're all wishing for summer, and I'd happily send you some of ours.

Anyway, otherwise all is fine.  Going along, busy as usual.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi girls,
Just wanted to give Jilly a   - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Here are those               you're needing, hun.

Hope everyone else is OK. Jodi - I'm feeling for you with your work colleagues - that's a real toughie.
lots of  
Kitty x
ps Lotusflower - great news on your scan!!!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Wow Jilly-you sound like you have lot's of plans of action so...all the best for the next one whatever you decide.

Oh Jodi - working with all those pregnant women has got to be hell...I'm lucky that I stoped working before IF took over my life as I don't think I would have coped at all with it.

Eire - your op sounds like agony but hope you're on the mend?

JED - the wedding sounds tough but sounds like you handled it fine.  Good luck with the FET.  Do you still inject before that?

Holly - congrats on the new house-how exciting.  I am really missing our cottage now and not having our own place-feel very displaced.

Jodi - good luck for Thursday...nice that the ball is rolling again and I really hope it works out for you.

Rachel - things seem to be moving along with you...I am impatient like you and also wanted to get on with the next step asap.  Good thing that it's free as well!

Nothing much to report....have another scan on Thursday so will wait tentatively until then.  I'm so scared that one (or both) has given up even though I have seen the heartbeats.  I also don't really have a lot of symptoms...boobs come and go and feel queasy most days but nothing excessive...also not tired really and I think I should be.  I'm such a worrier and a pessimist and DH gets really annoyed with me so will try to be positive!

Hi to Misky, Erika, Candy,  Kitty, Murtle, Lilly, Linzi, et al and thanks for all the congrats everyone!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to log and on and wish Lotus good luck for her scan tomorrow. hope all goes well and there are still two heart beats thumping back at you!!

Take care
M


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - Bet your garden is looking lovely  fancy coming to sort mine out? How's your mom's move going?
Murtle - Tut tut  keeping me in check my  I'm the well behaved one! Hope you're ok & by the way Jilly's needs are not so much great more "special" really  
Holly - Lucky you celebrating your house purchase with a yummy meal  What a relief the lawyers sorted out the problems & you know the saying "new home new baby" this is so going to be your year precious    
JED - Hope AF arrives soon & then FET begins    Well done at the wedding poor you being surrounded by 4 pregnant women & having stupid comments/questions thrown at you. 
Eire - Lovely to have you back  blimey you've been through it haven't you  Hope you're feeling much better & that your shoulder is much better. 
Jodi - What do you mean quiet without me?   I think you've been spending far too long with Jilly  Good luck for your CD9 blood tests tomorrow      I'm sure everything will be fine & FET will be here before you know it. 2 colleagues pregnant, that's the sort of news that comes in 3's you know so here's hoping that you're the 3rd one at your work place    
Kitty -  Hello you? How are things? Are you feeling well & how many weeks are you now? It's nice to see you posting.
Jilly - I know you are mad  & it's nothing to do with your tx plans! Let's see.........headsock, indoor rain, Pat Butcher earrings, racing dogs, your plumbing, blimey the list gets bigger & bigger. I'm sure your cons will agree to your lap I mean would he dare argue? And remember it's not just a Friday appt, it's 1st down to theatre & the Friday before a bank holiday  Not sure about your clinic saying you've got to do your FET before your fresh ICSI. I was allowed to do it the way you want to so I guess it's just another case of clinics doing things a little differently. Anyway, if you get your lap you won't need either     
Lotus - Good luck for your scan Thursday        I'm sure everything is fine & your mind will be put at ease. 
Rachel - Have just read your news on the friends thread  so pleased that all went well with your appt today &    for your next tx cycle. 
Starr -       for Friday's scan, everything is crossed for you.
Love &   to Misky, Molly & all not mentioned but  to Jillypops!

Have a good evening all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Quick update because I'm tired, and had a weird couple of days.  Will fill you in when I can type a little better.

CD9 bloods showed not much happening, so back on Saturday.

Love to all,
Jodi


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to have gone awol but needed to not think about the FET treatment for a while. Anyway despite being completely negative(so much so I did not even take a dressing gown etc when I went for the transfer - thought none were going to survive) I have on board 2 embies which hopefully (please God!!) will stay with us. We have been told we have a very small chance of success due to: 
1. they were frozen blasto's
2. they could not do a normal transfer and had to do a transmyometrial transfer
3. the clinic have done less than 30 transfers this way and have not had great success.


Hope everyone else is doing well. I will try and do some personals soon -DH is trying to get me to take it easy so limited time on computer  Just thought I would let you all know what had happened.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet  guess you're all enjoying this nice weather   

Big loves to all    
Jodi        for bloods on Saturday & Linzi         for your precious cargo. Well done on surviving your FET cycle & I don't blame you for keeping quiet about it we all need to do that sometimes. Take care both.

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm here lurking Erika. Just been too busy eating to post.....diet gone a bit to pot the last couple of days  

      for Jodi & JED for bloods. How exciting to FET cycle together!

     to Linzi and her precious embies. Hope they are snuggling in nicely.

 &   to Eire. Poor you. No fun at all. Hope you are recovering well.

Jilly      

I'll be back at the weekend for more personals. I've fallen a bit behind with my coursework and it's due in on Monday..always a last minute rush.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Linzi - I'm not sure what a transymetrical transfer is but I'm sorry that you are feeling so negative (although totally understandable).  But at least you have 2 little embies on board and where there are embies there is hope I say!    Take is easy on the 2ww.

Jodi - sorry to hear that your CD9 BT didn't show much but hopefully things will have started happening after Sat's BT?  I am STILL waiting for AF to arrive, so frustrating just sitting around waiting to start!

Lotus - all the very best for your scan on Thursday!

Jilly - another lap and dye sounds like a good idea if you have conceived straight after the other 2 you've had in the past, I can't see why they would say no?  Have you seen your cons  yet?

Big hello to Erika, Holly, Murtle, Linds, Rachel and everyone else.

Not much to report from me, still waiting for AF till I can start my FET.  Have an acupuncture appt with a new acupuncturist tomorrow as my other one is too hard to get to (this one is in the same suburb as where I live) and I think I might ask for some chinese herbs since this is supposed to be a natural FET and there won't be any drugs for the herbs to interact with.  I'll see what she says anyway.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Murtle and Erica - you did make me   with your muffin chatter!! 

Lotus - How did your scan go, eagerly awaiting your news  !!

Holly - I want to see the pictures of your house!(stamping my foot)!! I agree with Erica 'new house, new baby', it has just worked on the other thread  

Jodi - I like the sound of your dance lessons. We did them before our wedding too but then I got nervous on the day and mixed it up  . DH has not let me forget, so I don't think I will be able to encourage him back for more, they were fun tho. 

KJ - Glad to hear that you are feeling much better. Hope there are no more nasties lurking!

Lilly - You energiser bunny, you! I am pretty impressed, moving your mum and attacking your back and front garden. Hope you are good. 

Jilly - Loads of       for the next cycle and a wee  to nurture you for now too. 

JED - Am very impressed with your form at the wedding! I'm afraid I would have made some snypie come back

Eire - I do hope you are well on the road to recovery. You sound like you have really been through it . 

Linzi - Fingers crossed for you, as JED says 'where there are embies, there is hope'! sending you loads of      

Things are fine with me, went for a massage today which is always very good at the end of the week. DH is home in 4 weeks tomorrow all going to plan. Here's hoping that all fits in with tx or there will be some very speedy flight arrangements changed! 

Take care
M x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Jodi	Good luck with your bloods tomorrow  . I must say that dancing lessons are a great idea. To be honest I could badly do with some myself. When ever I’m at a function and I hit the dancefloor, everybody thinks the entertainment has arrived!!! (not because I’m good!!)Need I say anymore!

Jilly	Jilly, I meant to say on my last mail that I was sorry to hear the outcome of your last cycle. I admire that you can still remain positive and upbeat in your outlook. Good for you!

Rachel	wishing you all the best with your NHS cycle. Congrats on the weight loss, keep up the good work!

Holly	Best wishes to you and dh in your new home.  It’s freezing here at the moment so I’m v. jealous of your warm weather and lovely walks along beaches with dh !!

Murtle  How are you? Thanks for your good wishes, they’re much appreciated.

Jed	Wishing you the best of luck with your FET cycle. Sorry to hear that your wedding last weekend was not as “enjoyable” as it should have been and well done for not crying!!!

Lily	Hope the moving went well and that your mum is nicely settled in to her new home. I hope she appreciates all that hard work you've put in. 

Lotus	I hope your second scan went well and that the 2 heartbeats are beating strongly!

Erika	Hi Erika, I have to say I’m very impressed with you doing 4 classes a week at the Gym and even better, that after all that hard work you can see the difference. Well done!

Linzi	Sorry to hear et was so rough. Please God things will work out for you this cycle. Rest up and look after yourself over the next couple of weeks.

Candy  Congratulations on your  pregnancy. It is wonderful news. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. 


Well as for me, I did indeed join weight watchers on Tues so it's time to dicipline myself again!

I went back for my follow up meeting with my consultant. He was v. positive and recommended that we start again but next time without going as far as the blast. stage. He said 8 of my 10 embryos died day 5, which could have been down to lab conditions etc. I've decided to start again in the summer after my injuries have healed and I have a good holiday. DH is disappointed that I haven't started straight away, but I just need time out at the moment to get back to being healthy and fit.

I have looked in to adoption and in my area in Ireland they will not give out application documents until you have attended a special 2 hr meeting with them. DH and I attended last week to be told that the waiting list is 2 years before being assessed. Assessment then takes a further 18 /24 months before we're accepted / rejected as adoptive parents. If we are accepted, we'll receive a special clearance cert which will enable us to adopt from another country, which could take a further 18 months! I knew the time frame was long but was shocked at just how long the whole process takes. I'm just glad I didn't wait another couple of years before deciding to apply!!!

Sorry for the rant. Hope everyone has a great weekend. 

EireXX


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Linzi, I hope you and the embies are fine.  You keep up those positive thoughts, otherwise what hope will you have.              

Jed, I hope AF has arrived, and that you are feeling a little better.         

Eire, great to hear about the consultant being so positive.  I completely understand waiting until you're fit and well.  Makes sense to me, and I'm sure DH understands.

Holly, how are you sweet?  Are you OK?  Just wondering, as you haven't been around as much as usual.  I hope all is well, and the fine weather has continued.     

Erika, I was most impressed to see your efforts on the IUI friends thread.  A whole page, it must have taken you ages!  Hope you didn't have to go out muffin hunting to replenish the energy spent doing that.!   

Jilly, how are you?  I hope all is OK.          

Murtle, how are you?  I hope the weekend has helped you catch up with your coursework.

Lotus,                 for the scan.  I think both those little embies are fine with you, and looking forward to great news from the scan.

Starr, what fantastic news about your scan.  That is just the best news.     

Misky, I hope you're still feeling great after your massage.

Hi to everyone, and of course anyone I may have missed.

As for me, well, it's been an interesting week.  Back a bit.  After AF, spotting continued for about 7 days, and bloods show that the cycle hasn't really started yet.  I have a feeling that this cycle may not work out, and that's because a fresh IVF cycle usually puts off my own cycle for another 2 cycles to follow.  I'm not too worried though, as it would just mean waiting another month.

As for the rest of the week- I started by giving myself a needlestick injury at work, and then of course testing of myself and the patient (thankfully all clear- just 6 month follow up).  Then, Thursday I had to go to the dermatologist to have a small sun spot treated with liquid nitrogen on my right hand.  As a favour he did 2 spots on my right hand, and now I have 2 massive blisters on my dominant hand.  That night, then I cut my finger on my left hand.  Hence why I wasnt' typing for a bit.

Then, went to the accupuncture guy yesterday.  He wants to also treat my hayfever (been bad recently), and sticks needles in my face and my hands.  Talk about painful!!  First time I've ended up in tears.  Now I'm sure all of us know how tough we can be with pain because of all the bloods and treatment.  So, this really hurt.  I think he felt sufficiently guilty, and I felt silly and sorry for myself.

The upshot of all that is that I have been feeling a bit old and worn out, but am getting a bit fitter by running, so hopefully things are looking up.

Went out and spent a serious amount of money yesterday on clothes.  Only made me feel better for a little while.

Onwards and upwards hey?  
Love to all
Jodi


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it possible to join this area?  I have had IUI's and been on clomid, but to tell the truth it looks as though we may end up having IVF at some point in the future.  I am hoping to get advise from you at some point once we find a new clinic in our new area.  
Torry
xxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Misky - that same thing happened to us at our wedding, dh and I spent a fortune on dancing lessons and then I got nervous and mucked it all up on the night!  Very embarrasing!!!

Eire - gosh that is a long time to wait for adoption, I think its similar here in Australia though as my aunt is going through the process now.  It just isn't fair is it - that there are so many children needing homes out there so it really shouldn't take all those years to bring one into a loving home.  At least you are taking some time out now to get yourself healthy for yur next cycle in the Summer.

Holly - hows the new house going sweetie?  Its a lot of work unpacking and redecorating isn't it when you move into a new house but well worth it I think!  Although dh has sternly informed me that under no circumstances is he going to spend another weekend in a furniture supacentre!  

Jodi - you poor thing, you've had a real week of it haven't you.  At least it sounds like you are being good and going for runs etc which I find always make me feel better.  I know what you mean about your cycles being thrown out after an IVF cycle, I have the same problem - which is why AF STILL hasn't arrived!!!

Jilly - good to hear you've got an appt with your consultant.  He sounds nice compared to mine!!  At least you've got that date to focus on now and can use the time in between to get yourself fit and healthy for your frosties!

Torry - Hi there and welcome to the thread.  We'd be happy to answer any questions you have about the IVF process etc.

Big hello to Rachel, Murtle, Lotus and everyone else.

Well I'm STILL waiting for AF to arrive - there's nothing more frustrating than just sitting around in limbo waiting to start a cycle is there.  But on the upside, Dh and I went to the blue mountains for the weekend and the weekend away did me the world of good and I'm feeling a lot more refreshed and positive about things today.  Ate wwaaayy too much though so had to get up and go for a run before work this morning to make myself feel better.  

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Jo x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I hope everyone had a good weekend!. As for me it's been very cold all weekend and my central heating broke on Friday pm. I have spent the weekend at home freezing (I live in a v.old draughty house!)and I have never been so eager to get to work on a Monday morning!!! Oh the joys of heat!!! Thankfully the repair man is fixing the problem today.

Jed, lucky you going to the Blue Mountains for the weekend. I actually went there for a day on my honeymoon (13 yrs ago!) and after the initial shock of fire damage to the forests, I thought it was beautiful. We went to a great wild life park there also, which was great . I hope dh enjoyed a "furniture store free weekend"!!!!. Fingers crossed that your AF arrives this week.

I agree with you re. adoption and the timeframe. I must say I was rather surprised. I think that by the end of the whole process I will be more suited, age wise, to pushing a zimmerframe than a pram!!! 

Jilly, I'm glad that consultant agreed to lap & dye. He seems like a decent doc. I was laughing reading you buing the preg. test in error and your mother. Here's hoping you get to use those tests in the very near future!!!

Jodi, omg what a week!  It nearly read like a Stephen King novel!. You really had me squirming at the accupunture section!! I hope you're healing after all your injuries and are looking after yourself. The only consolation is that after a week like last week things can only get better this week!!!

Torry, welcome. If there's any questions you need answered I'd be glad to help in any way I can. 

Linzi - Hope you're resting up and taking it easy!

A big hello to everyone else. Must dash and do some work!

Eire


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi - Ooh you poor thing, what a week  Hope you're feeling much better & that your cycle settles down so that you can start tx. The drugs really do mess things up don't they  A big ouch for accu it sounded horrible. I've never found it painful so was shocked you suffered so much discomfort. Glad you were impressed with my whole page of posts  it amused me anyway! I didn't eat muffins to replensih my energy levels but just about everything else  
Linzi -         
Lilly -  Hope you're ok.
Murtle - Too busy  to post, don't make you a bad girl! Hope you met that coursework deadline today    
JED - A little AF dance for you, hope she hurries up.......................
                              Your weekend away sounded lovely & just what you needed.
Torry - Hello  & welcome aboard. Please feel free to ask as many questions as you like, we will be only too happy to help you as much as we can  
Misky - Hey, there's nothing funny about our muffin chat it's a serious subject you know  Jilly is now an expert on them due to the vast quantity she has consumed over the last month so if you've ever got a muffin query you know where to go  Your massage sounded great & lots of      for your next tx which is due to start soon.
Jilly - ^beware^ why? They don't scare me, bring them on  Pregnancy tests? A premonition hopefully    or maybe preparation for your lap    A parcel  you shouldn't have, NO really you shouldn't have! 2nd May is only 7 weeks away, it will fly by.
Lotus -       for your 2nd scan, I haven't missed your news have I 
Eire - OMG can't believe your timescale for the adoption process  Thank goodness you are exploring all avenues already. Glad your cons appt went well  & I think you're right to concentrate on yourself & get fit & healthy before your next tx  Hope your heating gets sorted today, what a time to break down & by the way, your dancing sounds like Jilly's  
Holly - Will finally catch up with you today precious    thanks for info.
Molly, Starr, Rachel - Lots of  lovely ladies.

Erica.xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Haven't been on for a while as have been out of my head with worry so can't concentrate.....we had a scan last week and the doctor couldn't see anything in the 2nd sac and said that we probably had a vanishing twin.  So, spent the entire weekend in floods of tears worrying that the other one was not going to make it but had a scan today and the little thing is fine-good, strong heartbeat and now measuring 14mm.  Even saw a little leg stump thing moving-too funny!  Obviously, I'm sad about the other one (stopped growing at about 6,5 weeks and can still see it in there) but, in the long run, I think having one is a lot less stressful so must just be positive now for the other one.

Anyway, just thought I'd let you know and will do personals another time when I've caught up on all the latest!


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Lotusflower - sorry to hear things have not gone to plan but no child will be more loved than the one you are having now. Wishing you all good things for the months ahead. When is your next scan? 

Torry - welcome

Erika -Hope you are well

murtle - hope the coursework is going well

jed - transmyometrial transfer is where they use a needle & go out the side wall and then back into the womb thereby missing out the cervix completley.  Fairly limited in this country but all the rage in Japan - so I hear! 

jodi hope your blood tests are ok

to everyone I have missed I hope you are all well.

Thanks for all the   and good wishes. I did very little last week and sat & watched videos/dvd's - it was great having a break. Went back to work today as I had an interview for a new job - did not get it but not really bothered - would have been complicated if this cycle works and I know what I would rather have & it is not a new job! Was completed knackered earlier but trying to not think about the outcome. Another week in the house and I would have cracked up.!

bye

Linzi
x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
Can I join you please?

I have just had my third and final BFN after stimulated iui.  I am now in limbo land until my ivf consul (woking) on 4th april.

I am finding not being in tx pretty weird as I am not sure I will even get a period naturally.  I have been in and out of variuos tx since my m/c sept 05.  I feel a bit out of control if that makes sense.

I am not even sure where I belong at the mo on FF      

I am looking forward to ivf in a way as the success rates are so much better than the tx I have had, I am of course very sad that it has come to ivf for us.

Onwards  and upwards and I will no doubt have lots of questions when the next rollercoaster starts (hopefully may-jun)

Take care strawbs xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lotus - Ah hun that's happy & sad news all in one go, I don't really know what to say. Lots of  for the traumatic time that you have been through but hey you've got everything to be happy &   about. Your ticker is fab &  you are 8 weeks pregnant & going to be a mummy  Hoping & praying that the rest of your pregnancy is easy & trouble free. 
Linzi - Loads of           for testing, it can't be too far away now can it   
Strawbs - Hello   and of course you are more than welcome to join us. The 4th April will soon be here     & I hope that you will then be able to tell us all about your tx plan. I know exactly what you mean about feeling "lost" at the moment   I'm like that inbetween every tx that I do. I'm always stuck between giving myself a break & raring to go! The whole fertility tx thing does take over your life with tests, scans, appts, injecting, pills etc so when you suddenly aren't doing anything it feels strange. Enjoy your tx break hun, it won't be long before you are back on that rollercoaster    
Jilly -  for your lovely gift, it must have been very expensive  

Bigs loves  to everyone & have a good few days. I'm not back in work until Monday  so will catch up with you all then. I've got a lovely long weekend to look forward to & the sunshine makes it so much better. DF has just rang, he's been messed about with his return to Germany date for months now but it has finally been confirmed today. 3rd April so only 3 weeks & sooner than thought  Feeling a bit weird now guess I was in denial. Oh well, just another test of character         

Take care all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Eire - Goodness, I can not believe the length of time it takes to get approved as an adopter. Hope your heating is all sorted out now. 

Jodi - what is it with your hands girl!!! Hope all your battle wounds are healing. 

Tory - Welcome. You will find the ladies a great bunch here. 

Jilly - Sending you loads of positives for your next go     . You are amazing being so upbeat. 

JED - Sending you an AF dance,           hope it comes for you very soon. 

Erika - completely understand re your DF being away. My DH has been away since Jan. So looking forward to seeing him next month !

Lotus - Hoping you are ok. So pleased that you have one little trooper in there and know that little bean will make his/her mummy and daddy very happy. Sorry to hear about your other little guy tho, it must be very difficult a foot in both camps.

Strawbs - Hello and welcome.

Well, after two days of AWFUL wheather it is now calm and sunny. What a relief! It takes it out of you constantly hearing the wind howling and the rain literally lashing the windows.

As for tx, AF started today so I have to start the pill. I am really unhappy about this but feel I have basically been told to shut up and put up. I am quite uncomfortable with this clinic, they seem very medical focused and despite saying they discuss things with you and make the decision with you it is a load of crock. The decision is made for you and you go with it. I feel like I am getting a bit of a reputation as anytime I ask a question I find that the nurses are quite rude and authoritative. They seem to have really lost (if they ever had) the human side of things. Ho humm - their stats are good, so here's hoping!!

Off to calligraphy tonight so that should take my mind off things. 

Love to all
Take care
M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello gorgeous girlie's  

Holly – Is the house all sorted now then?
I hope so! Some of your nice weather over here would be nice too!
I hope you are well hun  

Jed – My gardening was just a tidy up for the plants starting to come through. I was much the same as you with all things green until a couple of years ago and believe me I have many disasters!
Where are you at regarding tx hun so I can update you on the list?

Eire – Good to see you posting. Your opp sounds horrid, how are you now?
I did not realise the adoption process takes so long  

ERIKA – My mum is settling in quite well now most of the rooms are sorted! Thanks for asking hun. How are you?  

Misky – I am sorry to see that you are feeling a little unhappy with your clinic. It is a pain when you don't feel 100% cared for by them. I found I was feeling this way about my clinic and had a chat with them about it. This helped to clear the air and made them see that I needed to be part of the decision process and I was not one of the ladies who preferred to just go along and not know to much. I found it easier after that.
OH.....I am no energiser bunny I can tell you, I feel worn out after the past few weeks!  

Torry – hello and welcome  

Lotusflower – I am so glad to see that you still have one nice strong heart beat. I am so sorry about the other one though, it cant be easy dealing with such strong conflicting emotions 

Strawbs – Hi and welcome to this thread  

Not much for me to report!
I am still full of busy but I am now free to do as I please until Monday!!!!!!!!!!
It has been so long since I have had some time to myself I wont know what to do with it all


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Sorry only a quick one as I will have my boss breathing down my neck in a minute.

Lilly you asked where I am up to with tx for the list so just letting you know that I'm IMPATIENTLY   waiting to start a FET but AF is being   and has other idea's (10 days late already now).  Even the AF dances haven't worked    I guess there's nothing I can do but wait (very frustrating).

Just wanted to pop on and say hi and hope everyone has a good weekend.

Jo x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Was trying to catch up with everyones news, but little man has woken, so will be very quick

Eire that does sound like a long time, hoping thats worse case scenario to put off those who are not serious  

Murtle, hope you have finished your current coursework , not seen anything on your treatment so off to read last posts when J settled

Linzi  

Love to all C x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

A really quick post for the moment.

First, Lotus, I am so sorry to hear about your one little heartbeat, but so pleased the other is fine.  I hope you are OK sweet.      

Quick update for me.  So, as most of you know, I am supposed to be having FET this cyce.  Unfortunately hormones were not rising, and I thought this one was over until next time.  About 3-4 days ago, bloods started to rise, so it looks like it's back on.

I apologise for not more personals, but am absolutely knackered.
Back again later tonight or tomorrow.

Jodi


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning Candy,

Hope you had a fab holiday. Sorry to hear you came back with a tummy bug...Hope you are both feeling better now.

*Treatment update * - I'm in limbo at the moment. I had a bad spell a few weeks back with my blood pressure. I have low blood pressure generally but it sank down through my boots a couple of weeks ago. It coincided with af coming early and being particularly painful and heavy and I also needed to get my day 3 bloods checked. GP was concerned as BP was 80/50 so arranged for some extra blood tests. Most have come back fine but one result might suggest pernicious anaemia so they are investigating that a little further. My FSH came back as 8.2 on day 3  which I am a bit peeved at 'cos it was 3.5 on my last Tx cycle (2 years ago). Anyway, I have let the clinic know all this and am waiting to hear back from them. We have an appointment next Thursday to discuss all this with them. Hopefully, all being well I can start on my next month. Anyway, I am feeling fine at the moment although a bit tired. O got my coursework in on time and am just finishing off my project and preparing a presentation that I have to give next weekend....on making the morning after pill more easily available to teenagers of all things!

Sorry for not being around much this week but I've been a tad bit busy. Will try and catch up over the next few days.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry ladies just a quick me post

Just to say thanks to everyone for the good wishes but did a test this morning and it's a BFN.  Could not cope with the thought of a phone call at work on monday to say BFN so decided to test today. The odds were never really in our favour. 

Thanks
Linzi


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Linzi, 

still got my fingers crossed for you, hun. 

M x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Back again, 

Linzi, I am so sorry to hear you've had a  , but hoping like anything that the test was just too early.           and        

Lotus, I hope all is OK with you after your terrible news last week.  I hope all is fine with you and your little one.           

Murtle, so sorry to hear you've been poorly.  That blood pressure doesn't sound like much fun.  I hope they find out what was going on, and that this cycle is still a go.        

Holly sweet, I hope you're OK after your loss.        

Candy, I hope you and J are both better after your nasty illness last week.

Jed, has AF showed up yet?  Here's another dance to help things along.               
It's amazing how IVF can mess around with our systems for quite a while, isn't it?

Erika, I hope you had a nice, well behaved weekend, and have yourself all fired up for another week of mischief.   

Jilly, how are you?  I hope all is well with you.

Lily, I hope you put to good use your free time.

Misky, I don't like the sound of your clinic.  Any chance of changing at all?  Do they do feedback forms, because I know what I'd be writing.      

Hi Torry, Welcome!

Welcome Strawbs!

Hi to everyone I may have rudely missed.

So, have been a little off this weekend, not sure whether it's hayfever or a cold, but I'm sure it will declare itself soon.

As for treatment, well, FET is booked for Saturday.  All being well with the embies that is.  Hoping to have 2 put back, although the thought of twins makes me incredibly nervous, I will do just about anything at this late stage.
So, just got to put all my        energy into those little frosties, and hoping they survive the thaw, and then divide.  Quite a bit to ask of them really, isn't it?
Anyway, love to you all.

Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Linzi - I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN sweet. I hope you are ok - well, as ok as you can be after a BFN. This whole thing is so unfair isn't it! Sending you lots of  

Murtle - Hope you hear back from the clinic soon and that you can start treatment again next month!

Lotus - so sorry to hear that you have lost one precious embryo, I can imagine how heartbreaking that would be.  But wonderful to know that there is still one healthy heartbeat fluttering away.

Jodi - yay!  Its back on!  That's great news!  Lots of luck for FET this Saturday!  I'm sure those embies of yours WILL thaw perfectly.

As for me, well AF FINALLY arrived yesterday so I have my first blood test and scan next Monday.  At least I feel like things are moving now instead of me just sitting around waiting. Started temping again this morning after 18 months (because my acupuncturist told me to) and my temp was 35.9 - that seems really low to me.  Does anyone else do temp charting?

Anyway, hope everyone had a great weekend.

Jx


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Good evening everyone

I hope I can join you.  I am new to this site and still trying to find my way!

I have had numerous cycles of clomid and 2 IUI's.  I see some of you have had a few cycles before moving on to IVF.  What is the norm for amount of times for IUI? My old clinic suggested 4 to 6.  I am now viewing some others before moving on again with fertility treatment.  Please help this seems very confusing as to how long you should give IUI?

Torry
xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Linzi - so sorry to hear of your news-sending you a big hug.  

Jodi - hope all went well on Saturday?

JED - good to see things are finally moving forwards...it's frustrating being in limbo.  Can't help with the temp thing, never have done it.

Misky - the "grin and bear it" attitude sounds horrid...let's hope it's all worth it in the end, hey?

Eire - I can't believe how long the adoption process is there....we looked at it in the UK and it wasn't anything like that, although, in our area you could only adopt a child of 5 years and older so we were a bit put off and overseas adoption ended up costing something like 10000 Pounds (no pound sign on this computer!) so it all got shelved.  I still want to adopt but with us just having moved here with no references don't think that will be likely.

Erika - hope you had a nice weekend and some quality time with DF.

Hi Torry and Strawbs and welcome.  Torry, it seems to me that 3 is a fair amount of goes...I really wish I had only done 2 but then I was older than you and felt very panicky about time not being on my side so wanted to rush things along.

My latest:  had a scan today and, thankfully, all is well.  The little mite is now 1 inch long (growing very quickly) and has a heartbeat of 171 bpm which, I'm told, is good.  Today we actually got to HEAR the heartbeat which was amazing and we also saw the little arm stump waving.  I had a bit of bleeding and cramping over the weekend so was a bit worried, hence the scan today but all is ok, they say it could be the vanishing twin causing the bleeding.  The nurse says I'm only 8,5 weeks but the baby is measuring 9 weeks.

Hello to Jilly, Rachel, Holly, Candy, Lilly, Murtle and all others I may have forgotten as not been on in a while.


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

hey girls

I need to be very fast at typing as I am at work and should not be on here!

strawbs I too am looking upwards and onwards.  I keep praying I will fall naturally miracles do happen.  

lotusflower thanks for your input on how many goes at IUI.  I am thinking on the line of possibly 4 to 6.  We have been lucky and so far got funded but now we are in a new area who knows.  I nned to choose a clinic first.  

Will read all your lovely meaasages later on.  Hello to everyone.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh yes, Torry, I was paying for my IUI's privately so that made a difference at 850 a pop!  If you get them funded then go for it.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Lilly - I have tried talking to the clinic/consultant and it did not seem to get me very far. I have since spoken to a nice nurse and asked that I continue to see her. I don't know if this is going to happen yet, we will see. How is everything with you. You seem to have been very busy lately. Glad your mum is settled now. 

JED - So pleased AF has arrived for you and you can now get on with it. Waiting round is so frustrating. How did bloods go? 

Jodi - So glad that this cycle has come right for you. Hope Saturday goes well. 

Murtle - goodluck for your appointment on Thursday. 

Lotus - How amazing to hear the heartbeat. I hope it has meant that you can relax a little and enjoy this phase. Any more exploring happening in your new neighbourhood? 

Linzi -   

Hi to Erika, Holly, Jilly, Torry, 

I go in for drug instruction tomorrow. Hopefully will get the nice nurse! We will see, I just have to control my own anxiety as I don't think that helps. However after being given the wrong px, not having had consent forms as yet and feeling like I am being talked down to, faith is a little on the slim side. If it works, I will not complain.

Take care
M x


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

lotusflower that is expensive, but lets hope one of them will be the one for you.  I am in the process of contacting the primary care trust in my area I am hoping they will allow us some more goes on the nhs.  Am I being optomistic or what! I suppose you just never know, I may be lucky.

Have a great weekend everyone
Torry
xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
A really quick update to keep you in the loop.

3 frosties (remember, not quite blastocysts) thawed today, and all survived.  So, first stage over.  Embryologist said though that she'd not confident that they'll look quite so good tomorrow morning.
So, have to wait until 8am, and if ET is going ahead, be there at 9.

I know you all will, but please keep your fingers crossed that our little embies do their thing and go on to blast stage overnight.

Thanks, and back tomorrow with more news.
Love to all
Jodi


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

everything crossed here jodi 
sending those embies some  
kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Jodi


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Erica Sorry to hear that df will be moving away to Germany. It’s always difficult when a friend moves away. The only consolation is thank God for email!!!.  

Lotus	Sorry to hear your news about losing one of your twins. It’s so easy for us all to say, at least you still have one child, but it must be very difficult for you.  Please God you’ll have a happy, healthy pregnancy and will enjoy every minute of it! It must have been so exciting for you to hear the heartbeat, such an amazing experience! 

Misky	How are you?  My heating is now fully operational, so it’s off with the thermal socks and fleece jumpers going to bed at night!!!. I guess you’re counting down the days until next month when you will get to see dh again. That must be so difficult being apart for so long, 4 months is such a long time. Your clinic sounds horrible by the way. To be made to feel like a troublemaker for asking questions is so not right! The only consolation is that hopefully with their stats being good, you can look forward to a BFP!!! . Hope the calligraphy is going well

Lilly	Glad to hear that you’re mum’s house is coming along and that she’s settling in well. Hopefully you’re finding some time for yourself and managing to get some R&R!

Jed	Delighted to hear that AF FINALLY arrived. Hope your scan and bloods went well on Mon. Unfortunately I cannot help you re. temping. How is the furniture shopping going?!!!

Jodi	Congrats for FET and 3 thawed embryos!!. Don’t worry about your earlier fear of twins. Double trouble for only 18 years and then it’s a breeze! After 3 frosties, it could be triplets!!!!!!! Who’s nervous now! Wink!!! Anyway fingers and toes crossed for you.

Candy	How are you.  Unfortunately the timeframe for adoption seems to be right. I’ve now spoken with friends of friends who have adopted in the past 18 months and the timeframe for them was in excess of 4 years.

Linzi	I was so sorry to hear your news and especially when you had such a rough time of it. I hope you’re looking after yourself and taking some time out. 

Jilly	How are you? Hope you’re still feeling positive and looking forward to cons meeting in May.

Rachel	Hi! How’s the weight loss going?  I lost 4lbs the first week at WW and last week only managed to lose 1lb. I was a little disappointed as I walked the legs off myself and really stuck to the plan (even weighing my portions). 

Murtle How are you? Working hard? Good luck with your presentation this weekend re. morning after pill !!How is your health now, you seemed to have had a rough time with it. How did your appointment with the clinic go yesterday? Are they ok with you starting tx next month?


Holly	How is the house coming along?

Torry	I did two IUI’s and my consultant said that that was enough. He said that he only ever recommends 3 and to move on to IVF after that. It’s a difficult decision and your age plays a major part in this decision also. The younger you are the more time you have to play around with less invasive options.

Strawbs	Hi! Hope you’re enjoying your time out at the moment before starting IVF

As for me, well I received my “official” adoption reference no. this week. There are only 4 .5 thousand people ahead of me to be assessed in my area!!!. At least I’ve still got 2 years before I have to stop the IVF process.

I had a quiet long-weekend last weekend. It was my sister’s first anniversary so I had my family visiting which was nice. I do not know where the year has gone!.

I met with my consultant and he’s happy with my progress re. my collarbone /bonegraft. He’s not so happy with my plate, which is constantly clicking and moving, so I definitely have to get it taken out later this year.  My preference is Sept (If I’m not pregnant!!!!!-wishful thinking perhaps!!!) so that I’ll be able to wear strappy clothes during the hot weather in summer without having a great big dirty fresh scar again. Why does that song “you’re so vain” come into my mind!!. I have also started physiotherapy. I booked an appointment at a good private clinic which was recommended to me by my consultant and have ended up with the most handsome mid twenty-year-old as my physio. Easy on the eye when he’s absolutely killing me!!!! Which makes it a lot less difficult to return!

My diet is going well , in that I’m sticking to it and am also doing lots of walking. I’m trying in vain to tone up somewhat before Easter as I’m going away for the week . At least it’s something to aim for!!

That it from me. A big hello to anyone I’ve forgotten. I hope everyone has a great week and I’ll speak to you all soon. Thank crunchy it’s Friday!

Eire


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all

Just wondering whether I could join you all? 
About to embark on IVF/ICSI (depending on sample on the day!!?!) and waiting fo AF to turn up so I can count to cd21 to start injecting. Looked on the IVF boards and it all seemed a bit daunting so thought perhaps I could make my home here  
Have had two failed IUIs on NHS but now going private for IVF
Would be great to get to know you all x

Love Maryclarey x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies, what a week, so pleased it's Friday   
Jodi - Mischief, moi?   Wait til I tell you what I've been up to  That's absolutely fantastic news about all 3 of your frosties thawing, well done you. Sending you millions of              for their continued development & et tomorrow. I've got a good feeling for you. 
Lilly - Hello you   great to hear that your mom is settling in. Hope you have a lovely weekend & I'm fine thanks poppet.
JED - Great to hear  finally arrived, wishing you lots of  for your scan & blood tests on Monday.
Torry - Hello   & welcome aboard. My clinic felt that 3 attempts at IUI was enough before moving onto IVF. I guess there are lots of factors to consider including age. We have unexplained infertility by the way, all tests show that we are both ok, no comments the rest of you!!!!
Candy - Hope you & J are fully recovered now  
Misky -    to the rude staff, blimey you've got enough to contend with when doing tx. Hopefully you can block it out & the good stats will pay dividends    No wonder you can't wait to see your DH, where has he been then? Hope your drug induction went well Weds.
Eire - DF is my darling fiance so him going to Germany is huge for me. He's in the army too & not compatible with computers so email will be out of the question. Thank God for mobiles! He was based in Germany when I met him but applied for a UK posting for us to do fertility tx. The 2 years ended, he applied for a further year & that is now up too. That is the maximum he can have. We never dreamt that in 3 years having done Clomid, IUI, IVF & ICSI that we still wouldn't be there   It's good that you've got the adoption ball rolling but hopefully it's a step you won't need to take    Glad your consultant was happy with your collarbone/bonegraft & I don't blame you for delaying the removal of your plate   Of course you want to wear strappy tops through the summer & what a result with the physio   pass him on I've got backache! 
Murtle - Sorry you've been having a tough time sweetheart      Of course you've been feeling really tired with low blood pressure. Hope you're feeling better now & also hope for great news from your clinic appt yesterday       Did it go well & is tx starting next month? Good girl getting your coursework in on time & fancy having to do a presentation on the morning after pill, s*ds law eh   
Lotus -     great news about your latest scan, everything sounds just perfect. Hearing the heartbeat must have been amazing   
Holly - Hope everything has gone as well as it can for you     this week. Have been thinking of you, have a fantastic holiday sweetheart you so deserve it   
Strawbs - Not long until your IVF consultation now, bet you can't wait       You'll be on the rollercoaster ride in no time.
Jilly - So pleased you are too busy trying to meet sales targets to post on here        

Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linzi
So sorry to hear your news     hope you are coping as best you can & are getting lots of tlc.
Take as much time as you need & hopefully you will see a way forward make a plan of action soon       

Take care both,

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

MaryClarey
So sorry, I missed you off my main post   
I'll just give myself a   I'm trying to type this at work & my boss keeps hanging around, I mean how rude   

Welcome aboard   the girls here are fab & will give you all the support & advice that they can. Wishing you lots of   with tx.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Erika,           for you with DF going back to Germany.  I hope you have that mobile running hot.

Lotus, I hope all is well with you and your little one.

Holly, have a great holiday, and thanks so much for the PM.

KJ, I hope you are getting a little more info on the girls.  Keeping everything crossed that you make a decision you're happy with.  I know you will.  Thanks too for your wishes.

Murtle, thank you as well.

Linzi,           to you.

Eire, well done on getting your adoption number. It's a start.

Welcome Mary Clarey.

Hi Torry,

Jed, how are things going with you?  Keen to know after AF finally arrived.

Misky, I hope all is going well with you too, and I hope you have the rude staff under control.

Jilly, how are things with you?  Haven't heard much lately, so I hope all is OK.

Lily, I hope all is well with your Mum visiting.

I'm really sorry if I've missed anyone, but the list is getting really long.

Update from me- bad news I'm afraid.  FET has been cancelled.  The embryologist rang this morning to say the 3 embies had not gone on, and in fact started to deteriorate.  The message was to make an appointment to see cons. again.  I think this appointment is where he tells us that there is no point going any further.  He always said that he'd tell us when to give up, and he never calls us in like this.

I have to admit that I am pretty much at the end of the IVF road.  It really has never seemed like the answer for us.  Don't really know what the next step is, as I can't quite get my head around adoption yet.  Especially as our only option is overseas adoption.  That decision is down the track a bit.

Thanks again for all your wishes, they are always appreciated.
Feeling a bit numb about all this at the moment, and like it's not quite real.
So, bye for now
Jodi


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Jodi-sorry for you cycle being cancelled


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Had not finished then!     

Hi Maryclarey good luck for your cycle

Hi to everyone-misky, erika, Jed, Jilly, lily, Lotus, Myrtle and anyone else I have missed!

No news from me cd20today, hoping af arrives after my appt 4th april so I can get my bloods done and then hopefully start immediately.  Never know with my cycles could be cd28-cd38 or not at all!  I am getting excited as I really wnat to get cracking.

I had 4pg announcments to deal with this wk so that has been really hard        I am sure it will be my turn soon. 

Went out and had some drinks fri night, have not done that since Jan and I felt so ill yesterday, had to write the whole day off.  So today off to finish painting the bathroom.    

strawbs xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Jodi - I'm so sorry it's come to this for you.  Do you think they might suggest you try donors in the future?  I suppose that's too much to think about right now-just take care of yourself.   

Misky - how was the appointment-did you get the witch or the good nurse?

Maryclarey - hope your AF shows up soon so you can get started.  IVF does seem very daunting in the beginning but you soon get used to it all and then it seems like nothing much, honestly.

Eire - what a treat to have a strapping young physio to get you into shape!

Hi to everyone.
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Jodsterrun- I am so sorry to see that you did not get to go ahead with tx, I don't know what else to say 

Linzi32 - I am sorry to hear that you got a BFN 

Murtle - I am sorry you are having a tough time with your bloodpressure and all. I hope its sorted in time for you to go for tx on your next cycle hun. You sound really busy with your course work and so on. Have you done your presentation yet? I hate doing them, make me shake and go all red 

Lotusflower - I am glad to see everything was well with your last scan 

all - I have been really rubbish with the list lately girls, sorry. Could you all take a quick look on page 1 of this thread and pm me with recent info if I have you wrong  

OK thats all I can remember with my wee brain at the moment 
I hope you are all well and have had a relaxing weekend


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Jodi, 

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news   I was so hoping for good news for you. I am also sorry to hear you've reached such a difficult stage in your quest for a baby. It is so hard to know when to stop or move down another path. I wish you all the very best on your journey, whichever path you chose to go down, and hope you keep in touch. You have been a very good friend to many of us on this thread, always taking time out in your busy schedule to give us encouragement and words of wisdom. Take extra special care of yourself and your lovely dh and I hope we hear frm you soon  

lots of love 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Jodi, I was so sorry to read that FET was cancelled.   Good luck with your meeting with your consultant. He might want to meet with you to make alternative treatment suggestions?. Don't worry about tx until you've had your meeting with him. Take care of yourself.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi ladies, sorry this will have to be a really quick one as work has been manic and I'm running around like a mad thing.

Firstly though i wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear your news Jodi - you must be going through hell at the moment and I don't know what else to say except that ITS JUST NOT FAIR!!!!  I hope that you and dh are ok as you can be considering the circumstances and that you are getting lots of hugs and support.  Sending you lots of   

And just an update on where I'm at, well my CD9 BT yesterday didn't go so well as my estrogen is still under 100, my endometrium is only 3 (when its meant to be about 7 by now) and there is no dominant follicle!  So they are getting me back in on Thursday for another scan and BT but to be honest I don't think anything will have changed.  I'm just so annoyed with my cons as I told him my hormones were all over the place but he insisted on making me try a natural FET before he would let me do a medicated.....so anyway, we'll just have to see what happens on Thurs and if still nothing, then this cycle will be cancelled and I will do a medicated FET next month.  

Hope everyone is ok, sorry I feel awful for not doing any personals but I promise I will pop back on during the week and catch up with everyone's news.

Jx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jed don't feel bad about personnals its impossible to keep up, especially during TX, hope this natural cycle works out   Jodi, my heart goes out to you

Murtle   

Cx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Where are you all hiding? It is so quiet in here  

Jed- Good luck for bloods and scan tomorrow. Here is a follie dance for you to get things going 

                                     

so where are you all??
Come out come out where ever you  are!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

JED - I really hope you get some good news on Thursday and can go ahead.  

Hmmm, it is very quiet here.....everyone gone awol. 

I rented a doppler today and have spent all morning trying to find the heartbeat but it's a bit like finding a needle in a haystack.  Anyway, 3rd attempt and a very full bladder I think I found it but can't be too sure-lot's of weird sounds in there, like something out of a horror movie.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Lotus

The weather has been far too nice over here to be stuck indoors on PC! I've been busy in the garden for the past few days....its almost as nice as Lilly's.  

Glad you had fun with the doppler....sounds far too stressful for me!

JED.....    for tomorrow

Jodi    

Rachel & Linzi - I hope you are both doing OK   

Jilly -       for new cycle

Erika - Guess it's sausage Friday every day at the moment  

 and welcome to Torry, Strawbs and Maryclarey. Looking forward to getting to know you all better.

Eire - Bet you can't wait to get to physio now!....that's a good enough incentive to stick with your diet  

Lilly - You must be due to start Tx very soon. Time for an update please.

Misky -   to the nasty staff. Hope the results are worth it    

 to everyone else I have very rudely missed but need to go to bed.

Night night

luv'n'hugs

Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle is it your appointment today or was it last Thursday, do let us know how you got on C x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right I’m not sure where to start, so here goes & I’m sure you will all understand having been there……………………..

You all know what happened at Xmas  & that that, together with the fact that DF was moving back to Germany early April meant that for the first time ever I wasn’t in a hurry to “crack on” with tx. DF on the other hand desperately wanted to be around for FET despite my reassurances that I could do it alone. 

Anyway, we had an appointment on 9th Feb for consent signing, something we needed to get out of the way before DF went back. We were asked when we wanted to do FET so I explained our situation & that I didn’t want to be testing or on my 2WW at the time DF went to Germany as all those emotions would be too much to handle. His date for return at this time was around the 20th & the nurse totally understood & agreed with me. I also commented “well it’s CD21 on Mon but I doubt you’d let me start this soon”. Imagine my   when she said yes because I’d already had one period & would have a 2nd whilst dr. She needed to know there & then because of ordering the drugs. Part of me was eager & looking at DF’s face said it all. I knew I was ready to go again emotionally & physically so we had a quick chat & decided to go for it.

This time I decided to totally switch off from what I was doing as much as possible so didn’t tell my mom or sis or you lot for the first time ever. I know it was the right move, although hard & I did miss the support, I almost forgot I was doing tx & felt like it was happening to someone else. I started dr on 13th Feb, I wasn’t worried about this at all having done it 3 times before & knew what was in store & did indeed suffer the usual sweats etc. My dr scan was 1st Mar & it was all complete, lining was 2mm & I had to carry on with the injections & start taking 6 oestrogen tablets daily. They made me feel sick so I took them at night but still woke up feeling sick but guessed that was good practice for morning sickness. My next & last scan (only 2 for FET) was just a week later on 9th Mar & my lining was 8.7mm so it was all systems go for us. They do FET on a Thu so our frosties would be thawed the day before so we had to keep everything crossed  

Weds 14th Mar was a day & a half. We had 3 frosties 1x4, 1x5, 1x6 cell respectively. I felt all sorts of emotions all day as you can imagine but elation when I phoned in at 3.30pm. 2 had made it, we lost the 4 cell but felt it was a fantastic result, as long as one made it the tx hadn’t been in vain. I was booked in for et at 10.00am on 15th Mar (DF was granted time off for this) should the embies survive overnight. You can imagine what a night it was & when I phoned the hospital at 9am the following day they couldn’t find an embryologist for me to speak to so we had to go anyway not knowing what was waiting for us which was very hard. Thankfully both had survived   & had in fact gained 2 cells each so 1x7 & 1x8 cell were transferred & the hospital were over the moon with them.

My  has been very weird & hard going & Andy’s date being changed has made it so much worse. I’ve ended up doing exactly what I didn’t want to & testing at the time he is going back to Germany, sods law eh! I’ve been up & down, totally believing this was it but then AF pains started Sunday so I guessed it was over. I read stories on the site of women who thought it was over & went on to get BFP so that got me positive again. My pains also stopped Mon night so I convinced myself that this was it. I was so wrong. Tested this morning & got yet another BFN  & now we are in serious trouble. With DF away we can’t do any more tx & certainly can’t try naturally at “the right time”. I have no idea what the future holds for us & this makes it so much harder for me. I’m a planner, a determined soul who won’t give up but I feel so very stuck, I've nowhere to go. I feel that & gutted, sad, hurt & all those other nasty feelings you get following a failure. DF took a UK posting for us to do fertility tx & it never crossed our minds that 3 years on we still wouldn’t have reached our goal, made our dream come true. Unfortunately though that is the reality of it   3 years of Clomid, IUI, IVF, ICSI & FET & all for nothing. 

It’s going to take a while for me to sort my head out but I wanted to share my news today so that this becomes my lowest day & I can only go “onwards & upwards” from here although I’m not sure how I’m going to do it but I know I will. Tomorrow is the start of yet another new chapter.
  
So my lovelies that’s it from me for now, please send me as many        as you can, hugs will only make me cry & I’m at work & don’t want to do that. 

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Darling Erica,

I am so very very sorry to read your news. It is understandable that you are feeling so low at the moment after all you have been through. This last cycle really seems to have brought things to a head. However, I know you are such a strong and determined young lady that you won't be on the floor for long and you will find a new direction. I admire your positive attitude that always shines through...even at the end of what must have been a difficult post for you to write.

My heart goes out to you and Andy at this difficult time. So unfair that he should have to leave when you need each other the most right now.

     for the new chapter in your lives.....let's hope it starts soon.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Candy - sorry, I though I had told you my news but looking back I haven't. Anyway, clinic aren't happy to start Tx until my BP and blood is back to normal. Path lab have 'lost' my latest blood sample so have to go in for another blood test. So will have to wait another month, possible two before starting Tx. I'm not too bothered at the moment as I feel too exhausted to start Tx, especially as it is a 1 1/2 hour drive to the clinic. However, I have to be careful that Tx doesn't clash with the wedding of the century   (Though that would give me a really good excuse not to go  ) 

I'll keep you posted when I know more

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi - I'm so sorry I didn't post to you, I posted without reading back. Sending you lots of  &   plus a million      to help you come through this awful time & find a way forward. Thinking of you & DH very much. 
Murtle - Thanks for your lovely words    &      for when tx begins in the next month or 2. Of course your blood pressure needs to be back to normal before you begin & you will make the most of the extra "break". Is the wedding of the century a post I've missed or a secret I shouldn't be asking about   Just hope I haven't missed congratulating someone like I missed Jodi's news   

E.xxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

The "Wedding of the Century" is my sister's wedding. It's a long ongoing saga but basically she agreed to marry a guy she had only been seeing for 5 weeks and this was in the height of my brother's illness   She's a bit of a drama queen and loves being the centre of attention. There is a lot of bad history between the two of us that I won't bore you with now. The only good thing about this wedding is that I get to look after my gorgeous niece while she goes on honeymoon.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah Murtle sorry for asking  hope you don't think I was being nosey.
5 weeks  & while your brother was poorly  
Sorry there is bad history between you & your sis that must hurt  but you can pull good out of every bad situation & you obviously have a beautiful niece who you are about to spend some great quality time with  How old is she? My nieces are 6 & 1 and my nephew is 7, I absolutely adore them.

 look I found a picture of you, well it must be you it isn't me 

Erica.xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, not a bad likeness!!! Just need the pearls and twinset and I could be her twin!

Your not being nosey - I have posted her news from time to time on this site. She's quite a character! But I am such a wonderful sister in return - I'm hosting her hen weekend and am chief bridemaid/maid of honour with the job of keeping her calm and under control until the ceremony - after that it's the groom's responsibility. Not sure whether to go with the valium or chapmagne yet (might go with both  )

My niece will be 4 in May. I've got loads of exciting stuff lined up for her - I can't wait. I hardly get to see her so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Good morning everyone,

Oh Erica, I was reading your story and hoping so much that it would end with you announcing a much deserved BFP  I'm so so sorry, its little wonder you are feeling so down coping with yet another BFN and this time with your dh not there for support.  I know that things seem bleak right now, but as you say, you are determined and this is just another knock back - give yourself some time to grieve and get your strength back again and then I know you will find a way to continue chasing your dream.  Sending you lots of     

Lilly - thanks so much for the follie dance, it seems to be working!  

Lotus - my friend who is 14 weeks pregnant just bought a doppler off ebay and is having the same trouble with finding the heartbeat!  They make it look easy but it sounds like it really isn't!  Hope you've managed to locate it now?

Murtle -   to the path lab for 'losing' your last blood sample!  How frustrating!  Your sisters wedding sounds like a bit of a nightmare!  I reckon BOTH the champagne and valium by the sounds of it!  

Jodi - how are you doing sweet?  Hope you are ok?  (well as ok as you can be under the circumstances).

Holly - hi mate, how is everything going?  I"m really sorry but I've lost track as to where you're up to?

As for me, well I went for my CD12 BT and scan for my FET yesterday and my estrogen is slowly going up and my follicle is slowly growing so they've got me back in again for another BT and scan on Monday.  So it looks like I am going to have to cancel my flight to Melbourne for Easter - dh and I were going to go to Melb for 4 days but unfortunately because AF was 10 days late last cycle it has pushed this cycle back and now it has got in the way of our trip.  Bummer.  Oh well, we'll just have to go another weekend I guess.

Hi to Candy, Rachel, Linzi, Jilly, Misky and everyone else!

Jo


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How typical that they have lost your blood tests Murtle, but glad that its not getting you and down and you are in no hurry, YOUR sisters wedding would be enough to raise anyones blood pressure  so you take it easy x

Erica


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Erica....thinking of you lots sweetie. Make the most of this weekend with DF. Hope to 'see' you next week.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Sorry i have struggled to keep up a bit recently but just wanted to say hi.

Jodi - I'm so sorry you are at a difficult stage right now.  I hope your consultant is able to give some good advice on the way forward.  

Erica -  Some more      .  Hope you are ok at this difficult time.

Jo -      for blood test and scan.  I hope everything goes to plan.

Murtle - Sorry to hear all the hassles with BP and tests.  Hopefully it will give you time to get your energy back (and to get wedding of the century out of the way!)

Lilly - How is everything with you?  I'll pm you with details of where I am at the moment.

 to everyone else - Misky, Linzi, Jilly, Holly, Strawbs, Candy, Lotusflower, Eire and anyone I have rudely missed

I'm just about to start the next go.  A big box of drugs arrived today and I start downregging on Tuesday.  Let's hope this go is a bit more successful than the last 2!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Erica - sorry to hear about your news but if anyone can get through it and see the light at the end of the tunnel then it's you!

Murtle - what a pain....having to go and have another blood test because they lost it.  I loathe blood tests so would not be a happy bunny.

JED - that's good news, sounds like it's starting to come together.  Pity about your trip, though.
        I did manage to find the heartbeat - the trick is to have a full bladder!

Hi to everyone - Misky, Candy, Holly, Rachel, Lilly, Linzi, Jodi, Eire x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry, also hello to Jilly (where is she?).


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Erika -  I am so sorry to see what you are going through. Life just seems so unfair at times.

JED - I am glad to see that things are moving in the right direction for you now  

Rachel B - Dont feel bad about not posting much, we all have times when it is hard for one reason or another 

Murtle - How are you doing hun?  

Girls I have two bits of news

1. I am not going ahead with tx. Not for a good few months anyway. I just don't have the strength right now and I have not got to the weight which my clinic wants. I am gutted to not be going ahead but I need time. I need to feel normal again. I have 1 round of funding which I was meant to use now which my clinic say I might loose through waiting but I will just have to take that chance. God only knows how we will fund ourselves if it comes to it but I just cant do it right now.

2. My sister found out yesterday that she is pregnant. I am happy for her as she was beginning to think that she would have problems like me however it hurts!
Life has funny ways of panning out. Here I am married, settled with a comfortable home ready for children and can't have one but there she is with a man who does not want kids with no home of herown and no job.....up the stick!
OK, I am sorry for the rant I just needed somewhere to rant where people would not think I am the devil for having feelings like this    which I hate myself for bye the way!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been posting- laptop problems!

Erica sweet, I am so sorry that you didn't get the BFP that you so deserve.  Don't worry about not saying anything about this cycle, we all feel like privacy at times.                    Also, hugs galore for the time when DF has returned to Germany.     

Chocolates, and hugs galore to you for Easter.

Jed, I hope all is going well for you.  Please let me know where you are in your cycle, as my head is a bit all over the place after a full on weekend at work.  I would love to send you             , and can actually focus again this week.

Lily, I hope you were OK catching up with your sister.  It is so hard to be happy for them, and even though you are, I so know how it feels.        

Lotus, so pleased that you've learnt to use that Doppler.  It just takes a bit of practice.  So pleased for you that all is going well.

Rachel, good luck with that big box of drugs.        

Holly, I hope that well deserved holiday is going well.  

Murtle, have you been to the "wedding of the century" yet?  I would love to know how looking after your beautiful niece went?  enjoy!

Misky, hi there. Hope all is well with you.

Hi Jilly, are you OK sweet?

Hi to Candy, Eire, Sair, and of course anyone my very loose head may have missed.

As for me, thank you all so much for your wishes.  You are all so lovely, it always cheers me up on here.  I have just spent a horrendous weekend on at work that has left me absolutely shattered.  On again from 7:30am until midnight tomorrow, so hanging out for easter.
Treatment wise, all on hold until that meeting with our consultant.  Oh, if only for that miracle natural BFP hey?
Anyway, up and down a bit otherwise, but a good weekend of people a lot less fortunate than me always brings me back to reality with a jolt.

Love to all.
Jodi


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Erika - I too read your post and was hoping for the much deserved BFP at the end of the story. I am so sorry . And at a time when you have been all up in the air about when your DF will have to leave again. I am always amazed by the strength of the woman on here and you are defiantly one of them! As you say - you are determined and this is just another hurdle to navigate. Please give yourself time to grieve and heal and I wish you all the strength and courage you need to keep chasing your dream  . 

Murtle -     at lost blood tests. Do hospitals forget what delays like that mean for us on the end of them. Really hope that things have been found, your BP is all back to normal and you have a plan forward very soon. 

Rachel - It's you and me for round three. Lets hope we are third time lucky     ! do you ever wonder how you got to number three?  

JED - So glad your bloods are going the right way. Hope things are turning out for you this tx. 

Jodi - I am so sorry to hear your sad news . Thinking of you and sending you loads of strength now and post your consultants appointment . 

Eire - Great that you are healing well and I hope that they can put the op for your collarbone off till after summer.  

Marycleary - Hi and welcome , we met on the other thread. Hope all is shaping up well for your next tx. 

Strawbs - How's things going for you. I understand that Woking is considered really good, so hope that it bodes well for you  ! 

Lilly - You are not the devil incarnate thinking thoughts like this (otherwise half of us on here would be too!!), it is completely understandable . I so wish life was fair, then none of us would be here! I am glad in some small way that you have put your tx off, just as it means you can look after yourself and get yourself to that point where you are so much stronger and ready to put yourself through all this again, despite that it is gutting to not be able to go ahead when you had planned. My fingers are crossed for you that when you do go ahead your chances of that all important end result becoming a reality are increased. 

Holly - Happy Anniversary . Hope you and DH had a lovely holiday and are back rested and ready to face off with builders and contractors . 

Well, drug instruction went fine. I had the nice nurse. I got a bit upset half way through (much to my embarrassment) and just had to explain that I was feeling really anxious because of the service I had received to date. She offered to remain allocated to me and was really very sweet. Anyway - things seem to be done very differently over here. I have been on the contraceptive pill for almost three weeks, started Burselin last week and have not yet had one scan or blood test! My DH comes home in 13 sleeps!!! He is still in the UK and I am in NZ (so, Erica, completely understand the distance thing! Phone bills are horrendous). I have not seen him since the 2nd of Jan!

Take care 

M x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all!

Lilly -  Tough time for you again. I know you are happy for your sister and will support her all the way but I can understand how you are feeling. Probably a good idea to delay Tx at the moment. I hope that you will feel strong enough to cope with it all soon (before funding runs out) and get the bfp you so truly deserve 

Erica - Will be thinking of you lots tomorrow 

Misky - I'm relieved you had the nice nurse for drug instruction&#8230;.was afraid of where you might have stuck the needle if you had the other nurse  OMG! I can't believe you've been without DH for so long. I would be totally demented by now. I don't expect we'll hear from you for a few days when he come home  I hope the downregging is going well for you&#8230;not too many headaches and flushes&#8230;what a pretty picture I've painted of you for DH to come home to! 

Jodi - Gosh..you are working sooo hard at the moment. I hope you have some time off at Easter to make up for it. I hope your appointment is soon&#8230;must be driving you crackers being in limbo. Never give up hope of a natural bfp&#8230;you never know. Wedding of the century is not until June&#8230;..yippee! another 12 weeks of none stop wedding talk 

JED - Pants about cancelling your trip. Let's hope its worth it. I confess to knowing very little about FET&#8230;never had any embies left to freeze&#8230;.but what's the deal with the follie&#8230;.I didn't think you would need any follies&#8230;.OK so I just read back and found that you are doing an unmedicated FET&#8230;makes sense now 

Holly - Hope you had a fab anniversary break 

Jilly - Where are you?.....









Rachel - Wow&#8230;.that came around quick. Good luck with this cycle&#8230;.3rd time lucky, I so hope for you    Are you having IVIg again this time? 

Strawbs - Good luck for you appointment this week. I hope af arrived on time&#8230;nasty  is always late when you need her to come on time. As for pg announcements&#8230;they don't get any easier to deal with do they&#8230;but 4 in one week&#8230;that's tough 

Torry - I gave iui 3 goes. That is what my clinic suggested 

Lotus - I'm not too keen on blood tests either and I'm having so many at the moment that it's no wonder my BP is low&#8230;.there's no blood left!

Eire - How's the physio going? Or should I ask how the physio is  

Candy - Thanks for the pm. I hope you aren't too inundated 

Linzi- I hope you are okay sweetie 

MaryClarey - Any sign of Af yet? 

Well it's been a glorious day here  So glad I wasn't working today. Wales have introduced the smoking ban today - hooray&#8230;means I can start having a social life again. They've also done away with prescription charges&#8230;just wish they would prescribe my fertility drugs on the NHS. I've got another BP check and blood test on Wednesday&#8230;hopefully things are getting back to normal&#8230;I'm feeling a lot better now. I went to a friends birthday party at the weekend&#8230;.drank too much bad wine and did loads of crazy funky dancing&#8230;.now suffering a sore tummy, sore head, sore muscles&#8230;serves me right but I had an absolute blast. We're going camping over Easter so I hope this lovely weather stays with us&#8230;it coincides with our monthly shagfest so should be interesting&#8230;are tents soundproof?   

Enjoy the rest of the week.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone!

Rachel - good luck with starting downregging today! Lots of     for this cycle!

Lotusflower - glad you ended up finding the heartbeat with your doppler, my friend has just ordered one off ebay and I passed on your tip about the full bladder!

Lilly - my heart goes out to you sweets!  It is absolutely 100% normal to have feelings like that when someone close to us announces their pregnancy - gosh, I have feelings like that when someone not even close to me announces their pregnancy (like a work colleague).  It sounds like you've made the right decision to postpone your next cycle until you feel you have the strength to throw yourself into it 100%.  

Jodi - I know what you mean about feeling shattered after long hours at work, its terrible here at the moment too as our team of 4 recently reduced to a team of 2 as two people left at the same time so its just manic!  Have been getting home and just collapsing which I'm sure isn't helping with the treatment but not sure what else I can do.  Hope you have managed to get some of your energy back!

Misky - Glad to hear this cycle is going well for you and that dh is back in 12? sleeps!  You must really be counting down the days!  my hubby stayed back in the UK for 6 weeks after I moved to Australia aswell and its just awful being separated for that long, especially when you are going through a cycle too.

Holly - happy anniversary!  Hope you're having a fab, relaxing (and romantic!) holiday!

Murtle - haha, crazy funky dancing   good on you, sounds like a real blast and just what you needed.  I'm sure the sore head is worth it!  Have a nice time camping over Easter, I hope the weather holds up for you (although it sounds like you wouldn't mind too much if you had to stay holed up in your tent with dh for a day or two)  

As for me, well i had another scan yesterday and I'm sure this is the longest cycle in history as they have got me back in again tomorrow for another scan and blood test!  Estrogen is rising apparently, just slowly that's all.  Murtle - I'm not sure why they have to track my follicle either to be honest since they just put the frozen embryo back?  Oh well, I just do as I'm told    I'm hoping they see a surge tomorrow as all this waiting and early morning appt's at the clinic are starting to get to me!

Big hello to Candy, Eire, Jilly and everyone else! 

Jx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodi, I do hope you get that natural miracle.

Lilly, I can't even imagine how you are feeling, life is so unfair xxx your feelings are so natural (((hugs)))

Jed, good luck   

Rachel, didn't realise you were going again, at the same place ? or is this the NHS one ? with the tweaks ?

Holly hope you are having a good break x

No prescription charges, wow Murtle, it was lovely yesterday wasn't it, I weeded the front garden and cut back some stuff, was hoping could go to the allotment this morning and put my onions in, but only if the wind dies down and the sun comes out, its looks very cold here.

I know I have missed something important, sorry I get very little time to read this thread now, but love to all


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Blimey! Had to reread that last bit....thought Candy had wee'd in the garden


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

lmao, maybe I should to kill off the weeds x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Erika, I was so sorry to hear your news and totally understand you not saying anything. I hope that you're keeping yourself well and are being good to yourself. 

Murtle, How is your health now? Any improvement?. Sorry to hear about the delay in your treatment, but glad to see you're still up beat about it and not letting it get to you. Good for you!. Physio is going well albeit rather painful. My physio has the face of an angel but I do have my suspicions that he has a"999" tattoo on his head!!!. Re. your sister and her hen night, I think the Valium and champagne together is rather a good idea!!!! You're so good to your family, I hope they appreciate you.

Jed, sorry to hear about your cancelled trip but wishing you all the best of luck at Easter with FET.

Rachel, Good luck with the start of tx today. Fingers crossed this will be your time!

Lotus, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? Glad to hear you got the Doppler working, it must be great to hear the little heartbeat whenever you want to!

Lilly I am sorry to read that you're not going ahead with tx for the time being. Your clinic seems very strict about the weight limit.  I think you're right taking time out, perhaps when you're less stressed with the going on in life you will be more relaxed with entering into tx and find the whole rollercoaster a lot easier to handle. Congratulations to your sister, but I totally understand how upsetting this is, especially under her circumstances. Wishing you the best and enjoy taking a little time out for you. (that means treating yourself to an easter egg and to hell with WW!!!)

Misky, Good luck with tx no. 3. You know the saying, 3 times lucky etc. etc. Sending you lots of positive vibes. Hopefully Rachel & yourself won't find tx to traumatic and will get that much wanted BFP.

Holly, Big hello to you. Hope all is going well with you.

Candy, how is your pregnancy progressing? I hope you're feeling well and don't have too many side effects (sickness & tiredness etc.). Rest up and take care of yourself.

As for me, life is busy. I reached my first 1/2 stone weight loss last week at WW and I've 1 stone to go. I'm going on holidays 2morrow for a week, supposedly to the sun, but the weather forecast is for rain for the whole week!!! Luck of the Irish etc...(not!) Anyway I don't care as I'm just looking forward to long walks on the beach and lots of late nights out. (a lot of friends will be there also for the week!). So that's it. I hope I'm mentioned everyone and sincere apologies to anyone I've forgotten. I hope everyone has a lovely easter and I'll catch up in a week or so.

Take care everyone.


Jodi, what a lovely attitude you have. It can't be easy to think about people less fortunate than you when you've had a setback. You should be careful that you don't overdo it on the work front. You sound awfully busy, late night & weekends!! Re. the natural BFP, well here's hoping........


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello 

Just a quick catch up as I'm mega busy with it being tax year end & a short week. Just wanted to thank you all for your lovely messages, love & support. As always it helps the healing process & I really do appreciate you all taking time out for me. My weekend was difficult to say the least, me & DF react so differently to tx failure & consequently clash like hell. We spent 2/3 days either arguing or ignoring each other I guess the pressure of him returning to Germany just made things worse. Anyway, we are ok now   & looking forward to getting back on track, having "our" time for a while. I told you Thursday would be the lowest day & I was right  On a really good positive note, there has been a problem with his posting & he hasn't been able to return to Germany  They have had a new computer system & there is now a backlog of work. His paperwork hasn't been completed yet so he has got to wait for a phone call before he can go back. Looks like it will definately be after Easter so I'm made up  & we really do need this quality time together.

Just a few personals before I go..................................
Lilly - Oh sweetheart what a mixed bag of emotions. Lots of  &  for you. My sister announced she was pregnant just as my 3rd IUI failed. It's so hard I really do understand. You are so excited & happy for them & the prospect of becoming an auntie but also start wondering where you are going wrong & when your time will come. It is completely natural to feel the way you do so please do not feel guilty we have all felt the same at some stage with friends & family. I think you are right to delay tx & take some time out, you have alot going on & will know when you feel ready. And when you are ready it's so going to be your turn      to make your sister an auntie. Take care lovely & don't leave us. 
Rachel - Wishing you all the  in the world as your start your next cycle today. Happy d/r, enjoy those sweats  
JED - Doesn't matter how long it takes as long as you get there      Wishing you all the best for your scan & blood tests tomorrow.
Jodi -                 for that natural BFP why not!
Candy - Guess this is you then  without squatting, I'm impressed!
Eire - Well done on loosing ½ stone  & have a fantastic holiday.
Murtle - I'm not being funny but if you don't sort your barnet out there probably won't be a shagfest, I'm just hoping the hallway doesn't match the landing   So your smoking ban is already in place &  prescription charges that's marvellous. Glad you're feeling much better & had a great time at the weekend, Murtle on wine must look like this 
Misky - Pleased to hear drug induction went well, sending you millions of       for this cycle. Not long now until you are reunited with DH  it's horrible being apart but something else when you meet up again isn't it. Take care & that countdown must almost be in single figures by now.

Love to all not mentioned, must dash.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

More like this <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F28%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello hunnies

I've just read back and feel shattered about how much each of you have all been coping with.  I wish with my whole heart that I could wrap you all up in a big fluffy cloak and hold you tight and tell you everything is going to be absolutely fine and one day we'll all look back and this was just a horrible dream we have escaped from.... but the reality is that we have to live it in the meantime.... and there is so much pain in that......

Erica - as you know, you've been very much in my thoughts with all you're dealing with   I have wanted to be able to be there for you in real life to give you this   I know you're strong and will find a way through these dark days, but please give yourself lots of time and be kind to yourself.  It's a very good thing you've managed to - as Murtle says bug the MOD's system and give you the extra time together   I hope a solution will present itself soon for you as planning new steps as we all know help so much.... any thoughts on tx in Germany.... 

Jodi - I want you to know that you are a wonderful giving person.  You must remember that all our issues are relative to each of us.  I know your job means you are confronted with horrible occurances daily, but you need to give your pain a place for it to be let out too... and acknowledge that it's bl**dy hard what you've been through  .  Love and hope for the future, that there is going to be that little miracle hunny and there is a way forward.... we just don't know what it is yet...

Lilly - Understand exactly what you are saying too   It's unfair that others get these things so easily... yet we have to try and try again...  You are not bad to think this way, it's totallly natural and only a saint could feel otherwise.  I hope the extra time gives you the space you need to restore your energy.

Murtle - You are indeed a saint!!  You've definitley the patience of one!  Hope so much that all goes to plan in a couple of months time - after you've been the perfect bridesmaid!!  Lucky, lucky sister, she better realise how fortunate she is to have you!!  Enjoy your tenting 'shagfest'!!  We are staying in the awning of the inlaws caravan this weekend... so definitley relate as it's also perfect timing for ttc naturally...!  You've gotta laugh.

Jed - Fingers crossed that everything is falling into place now.  Boy what a cycle you are having!!  Thinking of you and sending      

Linzi - so sorry that you had such an awful cycle.  I hope you are managing to bring the sunshine back into your life in small ways and your next steps are falling into place  

Eire - I've missed you now but look forward to catching up with your news when you are back in a couple of weeks.  You certainly have had a lot going on.

Misky - Well hunny, just want to say that you've been really brave too with this cycle and no DH.  It's not very long now until he's back with you!  AND a special day on Monday - yes folks it's Misky's birthday!  Really looking fwd to a good girly catch up but just to say that it sounds like you've got the clinic under control and your dedicated nurse sounds lovely!  Phew - onwards and upwards    

Candy - I definiltey roflmao at the reference to weed management!  Hope you are all ticketyboo sweetheart  

A big  to all not mentioned.

We had a fab time away.  Lots of beautiful weather and romantic outings....  After ten years of being married it's nice to have a DH who is absolutely my VBF.  I feel incredibly grateful for all we do have.

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
 & lots of        as always.
You are there for me in real life (you're not pretend are you   ) just via the computer   & it means so much. The big fat juicy   was gratefully received & returned lovely girl.

I know I'm strong but it's still early days so there are still plenty of wobbly moments. I'm still confused, a bit all over the place but am trying so very hard. Small steps, one day at a time. I haven't had too much time to think about the FET failure as I'm now focused on DF going back to Germany. That's going to hurt big time. I have a little short term plan & that's to make the most of this special time we have left together, get myself together after his return & then focus on dieting, the gym & catching up with friends who I've neglected whilst doing tx. Throw in work, quality time with my nieces & nephew & that should be me pretty sorted for a while!

So pleased you had a fantastic anniversary holiday with DH  as if you weren't going to  Yes, we do have an awful lot to be grateful for (DF is my VBF too) & it's those things we have to stay focused on. It's lovely to have you back Holly, we missed you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just a quickie as I am going away for a few days (hurray!!)

No symptoms from downregging so far (but I guess it is only 2 days!).

Misky - Good to know I have a cycle buddy!        I really, really hope it is third time lucky for both of us.  Not long til DH's return now  

 to everyone else.

Think of me "shooting up" at 7am tomorrow morning in a lay-by/motorway service area en route!  I'll try not to get arrested.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Ohhh Holly - you are very very naughty  ! And pray tell, what is DH doing for his birthday?  ? 
Think family have forgotten as there has been no mention. Call me silly, but I kind of thought given it is to my first birthday back in the country after 8 years, they may have roused themselves to do something. 
Ohh, that sounds like I am feeling very sorry for myself. I'm not really -  am going out to lunch with a lovely friend so it will be a great day ! 

take care all
M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I have not had time to catch up over the past few days but just wanted to do a quick post and say I hope you are all well and have had a good easter  

I will be back on in the next few days to catch up


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISKY
Hope you had a smashing day
lots of love
Murtle
xxx​


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISKY, HAVE A FAB DAY!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you very much for my birthday wishes. I had a lovely day, the sun was shinning and lovely friends took me out for a long lunch where we even found gluten free cake! 

Murtle - The no smoking ban in Wales sounds fab. So nice to come home after a night out and not smell like an ash tray! Shame it does not extend to the fertility drugs tho. 

Jed - I really hope things are heading in the right direction for you now. It really is no fun having such an extended cycle. 

Candy - Love the new photo of Jacob. Hope all is well with you. 

Eire - Hope you did get some sun on your holiday! 

Holly - Lovely to have you back and really pleased that you and DH had a fab time away. You guys deserved it! 

Erika - Hope you had a lovely easter with DF and that there is some small miracle lurking out in the cosmos that allows him to stay just that little bit longer. Your plan sounds good tho. 

Lilly - I hope you are looking after yourself while you are so full of busy! Have a wonderful easter. 

Rachel - How's it going? Hope that you had a fab few days away and were not arrested whilst shooting up somewhere on the motorway! I had to do that once with my trigger shot at some ungodly hour of night as I had bee to a show and was not at home. It was not fun and felt very dodgy!

As for me, side effects have not been too bad. Only just started getting headaches and that is mainly in the evening, hot flushes are in the middle of the night and a runny nose all day. I have a blood test tomorrow to see when I can start on the peregon. Roll on Sunday I say - DH is home in 5 sleeps!!.

Take care ladies
M x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh got in just in time

  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISKY  *   

glad you've had a nice day, how fab to find gf cake 

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies,

Misky - Almost Sunday!!!  Glad you aren't suffering too much with the d/r. Hope you can start stimming soon. Sounds like you had a lovely birthday with your friends. I guess you get to celebrate all over again this weekend 

JED - any news my lovely. Last I recall you were waiting for hormone levels to peak. Hope all is going to plan 

Jodi - I hope you managed to get some time off over Easter. You work far too hard&#8230;by my standards anyway  Have you had your appointment with the consultant yet?

Holly - Glad you had a great anniversary trip. Sounds very romantic. Our shagfest camping trip was really good&#8230;.great excuse to keep warm in the night  &#8230;although I am sure the whole campsite knew what we were up to as I couldn't stop giggling  .. Hope you survived in the caravan/awning. Not much privacy there! Lovely to have you back.

Lotus - 3 months already! Hope you are doing ok. Can we have an update please 

Rachel - Do we need to come and bail you out! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F12%255F23v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Hope you had a great time away. Good luck with this cycle 

Erica - Hmmm







I get worried when you're quiet Hope you are doing ok. I know life is pretty [email protected] for you at the moment and I wish I could wave a magic wand to make it all better for you. I hope you and df are still managing some quality time together before he leaves&#8230;any idea of when that is yet? Sounds like you have a good plan to keep yourself busy&#8230;especially catching up with old friends   

Jilly - Hope you have a fantastic weekend lined up Enjoy









Lilly - Busy little butterfly! Don't know where you get the energy from. Hope all is well with you and your family.

Eire - I hope you had a fab holiday&#8230;.you should have stayed at home though - the weather has been glorious







I got sunburnt whilst camping&#8230;.my nose is peeling terribly at the moment. Well done on the weight loss.

Strawbs, Torry, MaryClarey - any news from you lovely ladies?

Candy - been weeing  weeding in the garden this week  Love the new piccie of J&#8230;can't get over how much he's grown.

As for me, vit B levels are back to nearly normal. BP is higher and stable&#8230;no more fainting and dizzy spells (fingers crossed). Tx wise - I worked out my dates and Can't start d/r at the beginning of May 'cos that would mean ec/et the weekend of my sister's hen weekend and as I'm hosting it that would pose a bit of a problem. It would also mean I would find out whether I was pg or not at the time of her wedding&#8230;a bit too much for me to cope with if it didn't work. So the plan is to start d/r in June with EC scheduled for 1st week in July.

Hope you all have a fab weekend.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Murtle-that's a bit of a clash but definitely better to do it all after the wedding.

Misky-how's the stimming going (or haven't you started yet)?  But, I'm sure you have other things on your mind now 

Rachel-how was your weekend away?

JED-what's happening with your tx?  

Not sure where everyone else is at....been so quiet on here but trust that everyone is ok.

Update from me....I had my nuchal scan and, thankfully, the risk is fairly low (lower than a 20-year old....if only the same could be said for my appearance) so probably won't have the amnio but not sure yet.  The sonographer was looking between the legs and has guessed that it's a girl.  Goodness, seems very early to me but apparently they can already see ovaries at this early stage but time will tell for sure.

Hi to Erika, Jilly, Jodi, Candy, Holly, Lilly, Linzi, Eire and all the rest that my pea brain can't remember.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILLY*

Hope you have a fantastic weekend
lots of love 
Murtle
xxx​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lotus, so glad the scan went well, happy birthday Jilly x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,
So sorry I haven't posted for ages - I know its just the same old excuse but work is so hectic and I haven't got a PC at home so although I always pop on to keep up with everyone's news, I often haven't got time to write.

Lots has happened since I last posted, my FET got cancelled the day before I was meant to go to Melbourne so I ended up getting to go in the end and had a really nice few days there over easter.  So right now I am just waiting for AF (seems like I'm ALWAYS waiting for AF!!!) so that I can start a medicated FET.  Thing is this cycle my Dr has also prescribed me Prednisone for my immune problems and I'm a bit worried about taking it after reading about all the side effects but if its going to help then I'm going to try it!  Has anyone else had any experience with Prednisone?  Apparently its a steriod to suppress the immune system.  Apparently you can get something called 'moon face' with it as your face goes all puffy - def not looking forward to THAT!!!  

Anyway, so sorry I am not able to do personals at the moment but just wanted to pop on and let you know that I haven't dissappeared off the face of the earth!

Jx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning JED,

Sorry to hear that your FET was cancelled. A tough decision to make but it sounds like it was for the best. This cycle just didn't seem to be going right for you. Your embie(s) deserve the very best chance and lets hope the medicated cycle gives them just that. 

On the plus side you got to go away and it sounds like it was just what you needed. 

I took a steroid during my 2 icsi cycles. I was given a low dose of dexamethasone - similar  to prednisolone. Don't worry too much about the side effects. You need to take a high dose for quite a while before you get to the 'moon face' stage. The only side effect I experienced was it made me hungry. I would wake up at about 2 in the morning with an attack of the munchies and my DH would find me downstairs munching on tea and toast. 

Good luck with the next cycle....and I hope af doesn't keep you waiting.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

THanks for the info Murtle, I'm only on about 10mcg of Prednisone so I am hoping that I don't get too many of the side effects.  I woudn't be surprised if I also end up in the kitchen at 2 in the morning though  

Well AF arrived on Wednesday so I'm now on day 3 of the estrogen tablets and have to go in for a CD 10 BT and scan next Friday.  I am just impatient to get to transfer as it seems such a long time since my last cycle failed.

Anyway, I hope everyone has a good weekend....

Jx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Sorry I've been awol for the last couple of weeks.  We went away for Easter and then work has been crazily busy since I came back.  Plus, despite the fact that I am doing treatment at the moment I've been trying not to think about fertility stuff too much.  I'm an all or nothing girl and if I come on this website I tend to spend hours reading stuff!

Belated   wishes to Misky and Jilly. 

Misky - How is treatment going?  hope all is well.     

JED - Sorry FET was cancelled but glad you were able to go on your trip.  I took prednisolone (25mg) for 6 months last year and was lucky in that I had no side effects at all.  I was told to get my blood pressure checked every month and it was a bit higher than nornal but otherwise fine.  I really hope it makes a difference - I know it has helped lots of girls. Just being nosey here but wondered whether you had had immune tests/cytotoxicity tests done as I know these can show the likely effectiveness of steroids.  Good luck anyway!!

Murtle - Good to hear you are back on track and that you have a plan.  June/July will be here in no time.  I really hope thsi cycle is the one. 

Erica - Hope you are ok and coping with DF's absence okay - it must be tough.  


Lotusflower - Hope all is good with you and that all is progressing well.


hello to all the other girls  

I seem to have been downregging for ever!  Had a blood test yesterday though which confirmed that all is suppressed and start stimms next wednesday (everything has to be done on fixed days at this clinic!).  My old clinic is arranging IVIG, so fingers crossed everything is going to go to plan and it will all come together this time - no early ovulation, no slow growing embies and no other disasters.  I'm trying to adopt a PMA!


Love to all Rachel xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Was just having a quick catch up and saw Jeds message. JED I have been on prednisolone for years in the past for my arthritis and was on it while ttc (for IVF) and still am for breastfeeding. There is not too much risk of weight gain and puffiness at low doses and I still wonder if it played a part in my successful IVF.

Good luck hun.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Hope your all doing ok,just wanted to pop on to update you all on Sairs news 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92542.msg1291849#msg1291849

Kelly x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your responses re Prednisone Rachel and doods, I've been taking it for 5 days now and so far so good, although I've learnt not to split the dose as I was having 5mg in the morning and 5mg in the evening before and I wasn't getting to sleep so now I just take 10mg in the morning and am sleeping much better. 

Good luck for starting stims tomorrow Rachel - good on you for adopting that PMA - its hard sometimes I know!

Not much news from me, I have a CD10 BT and scan on Friday but other than that just counting down the days - luckily work has been keeping me busy!

Hi to Jodi, Holly, Murtle, Misky, Lotusflower, Jilly, Keemjay and everyone else!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Murtle - think your plan to have tx after your sisters wedding is a good on, a bit of self preservation makes perfect sense. 

Rachel - Have been thinking of you, I have been a very bad cycle buddy (but I have been thinking of you). Hope that you are ok and that the IVIG info gets to you at the right time. Take care.

Jilly - Happy belated birthday. Hope you are ok.  

Erica - You ok sweets. Thinking of you too, I know what it is like! 

Lotus - Really pleased you got good news with the nuchal scan. Can not believe you are into your second trimester already!

JED - Fingers crossed for this cycle, it sounds like you have a different plan this time, s hopefully it is the right one for you. 

Kelly - 26 days to cs  . Where has that time gone. Bet you can not wait and I wish you all the best. 

My DH is still here   - and I am loving it. we have got a fence built and planted some trees. I had a bit of a hiccup with stimms - my E2 went into free fall after following the predicted curve perfectly. The clinic can not tell me why but it has come right back up now and I am in for EC tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 

Hi to Jodi, Holly, Murtle, Candy, Lilly, Keemjay. It is very quite on here. I hope you lovely ladies are all ok

Take care 

Mx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Misky
Hello there  
What fabulous news to log onto, I've been AWOL for a week or 2. Wishing you lots of  for ec tomorrow sweetheart I truly hope that this is your time       you deserve it to be.
Belated  greetings I hope you had a great time & were very spoilt by your nearest & dearest. It must be wonderful having DH home  I'm surprised you've managed to do anything in the garden!!

Take care & keep us up-to-date, these are good times for you, long may it continue.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all
Hope everyone is ok & that I haven't missed too much. I've had loads going on, nothing nice unfortunately, just lots of hassles & problems the biggest being the break up of my sisters marriage  Don't get me wrong it's a long & sad story which I can't really talk about & the break up is for the best, it just doesn't feel like it at the moment. My sister is doing incredibly well & obviously my 2 nieces & nephew are a major concern at the moment.

On the plus side DF's return to Germany has now been confirmed as 20th May   so we've got another few weeks together. The date in definate & his stuff has been shipped so at least we now know where we stand.

JED - Sorry to hear that your cycle got cancelled but hey everything happens for a reason & here you are now doing a medicated cycle with everything going really well        Good luck for your tests & scan on Friday, I'm sure it will be good news & your mind will be put at ease.
Rachel - Oooooh missus you're cracking on a treat  Good to hear that dr is now over & best of luck as you start stimming today    I've got a PMA for you, it's so going to be 3rd time lucky  
Lilly -  hope you're ok sweetheart & not too busy. How's the diet going, mine re-started yesterday, no treatment so no excuses for me not to  
Jodi - How's you?  
Candy - Blimey, 28 weeks already  can't we have a bump picture it must be coming on a treat. Love to you & J.
Misky - I'll just throw in another few     for you for ec tomorrow.
Lotus - Great news that your scan went well you must be over the moon and they are guessing a beautiful daughter for you  Take care & keep us informed of your progress.
Doods - Nice to "see" you & what a fab photo of Lola, she's gorgeous  
Kelly - Thanks for posting Sair's news, not long for you now  
KJ - Hey, it's May next Tuesday    
Eire - How are you?  
Jilly - In case you look in        
Murtle - Hello you. What do you mean you worry when I am quiet  What are you trying to say?  Have you been lonely, bit of a billy no mates? Think I'd better give you a bit of this  When your sisters wedding? And more importantly when is the hen night? Can't believe you've been put in charge of that  
Holly - Massive mwah's lovely girl  look it's your favourite! Promise to mail you before the end of the week I owe you one! 

Right must go, wages to finish.

Erica.xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Misky just wanted to pop on and wish you good luck for EC tomorrow!!!  Sending you lots of


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Misky, for ec today

                                                                                                                        

Hope it goes well, can't wait to hear how many.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all,

Rachel –Good to see you again – I was trying to raise the bail money but no one else would chip in  Repeat after me ‘I will not ovulate early, my embies will divide and grow beautifully, there will be no disasters’. Repeat at least 3 times a day   I admire you PMA     

Misky – Good luck for ec today             So glad DH is still there with you – how long is he able to stay for? I hope it is long enough to give you lots of pampering. This cycle seems to have gone really well, apart from a very small hiccup, fingers crossed its the one  

JED – I hope you get news at your scan tomorrow    

Jodi – I hope all is well with you   Bet you are working hard as usual. Any news from your consultant yet?

Holly – Hope the house is coming along nicely  

Erica – Hooray!   Erica’s back   Sure did miss you. Nobody would play with me   I’m really glad you get a bit more time with DF – make the most of every minute   Sounds like your life is pretty stressful at the moment. I am sorry to hear your sister’s news, all you can do is be there for her, as I am sure you are. Gives you an excuse to spoil your nieces and nephew a bit more at the moment – not that you ever need an excuse. Have you heard anything about Jillymuffinmunchinpops lately? She’s gone AWOL – hope she’s OK.

Lotus – Great news from the nuchal scan. I can’t believe how quickly time is flying for you.

Lilly – Busy, busy, busy as usual. I hope all is well with you. How is your sister getting on?

I’m thinking of applying for a job in the circus. I’ve been taking DHEA since Jan and I’ve noticed that my face is developing a soft, downy beard….so I applied some hair removing cream yesterday and now my face is bright ready and a bit blistery. Do they still have slots for bearded ladies in the freak show? 

On the serious side, my brother had another major op last week. He was supposed to be in hospital for at least 8 days but they discharged him after 3. He was doing really well but took a turn for the worse yesterday and ended up back in hospital as an emergency admission. Apparently, he has developed complications with the shunt they put in. So I am off visiting him this weekend.

Love to all not mentioned

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle..................
Ah I knew you'd be happy to have me back, knew you couldn't deny it for long  
So you have been a "Billy" then, no-one to play with, did you remember to put your deodorant on every day  I'll play with you anyway once I've asked my mom 

I'm sorry mate but I did have a giggle at your description of yourself, a bearded blistered red face, how attractive. Maybe you could use the look for the wedding of the century  your poor sister would be horrified (bit like your DH at the moment no doubt!!) I'm sure there are vacancies for bearded ladies but whilst you are searching for one I found a couple of friends for you to play with  

Life is stressful at the moment but it's one of those situations that you know is for the best but it won't feel like that for a few months. There are serious issues & lots to sort out but hey sis is doing great as are my nieces & nephew. They have got lots of support & no I don't need an excuse to spoil them, I do anyway but that's what they are there for isn't it.

Sorry to hear about your brother, sending him lots of              & wishing him a very speedy recovery. Bet he'll be made up to see you at the weekend.

Jilly is fine, I speak to her pretty much every week. She loves her new job but is doing long hours & is just too tired to post of an evening. Plus she isn't doing tx at the moment so enjoying the break from it all I think, you know the feeling. She has got a cons appt in May so will probably start posting again soon.
Take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Erika - Really pleased to read that you have a few more weeks with your DF and hope that you are able to have really enjoy at least some of it. Sorry to hear about your sister - mine did a similar thing about 2 years ago. Tough at the time, but definitely better in the long run. As for nieces and newphews - I am sure it is in the auntie job description to spoil them at every available opportunity! 

Murtle - Do hope that the blisters heal up very soon. It sounds very painful! 

Rachel - where are you at and how are you going? 

Thank you ladies for your good wishes for EC. It was a bit scary given I got zero fert last time. I did not really realise how nervous I was till I woke up this morning waiting for the call. Anyway - they took 16 eggs, injected 11 and 7 fertilised normally. So just got to wait now and do lots of healing and then find out tomorrow, all is going well, when I will have ET on Sunday. Fingers crossed for me! 

Take care
M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Misky
 it's tough with regards to my poor sister but definately for the best. Sorry the same happened to yours but it's nice to know that you understand where I am at the moment  We have been lucky with DF getting a few extra weeks so we will spend a bit of quality time together inbetween everything else that is going on. 

Fantastic news from you     7 embies is a marvellous result. Waiting for THAT call is just awful isn't, I think each time you do a cycle you forget how bad it is until the next time. It's such a nervous time with so much riding on just a few words. Thankfully it was the best possible news for you, now get plenty of rest   for your phone call tomorrow & masses of           for et on Sunday. I'll be thinking of you & look forward to reading your fab news next week   

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Misky - 7 embies     top result. Hope todays phone call is good news. Good luck for Sunday...keeping everything crossed for you.

I'm very dissapointed inyou Erica   ...was expecting a beared lady smiley by now. Don't give me the lame excuse that you are working   .....we all know you get paid to play with us all day.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Disappointed in me  hey Murtle everyone has their limits!!!
The nearest I can come up with is this  which I thought was a striking resemblance & if you add a bit of  for the blisters & redness & I think that's just about spot on (SPOT on  )


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Sorry I have not been around for ages, been down in the dumps and did not want to impart my mood on anyone. I am just in the middle of sorting out the cupboard in my bedroom then will be back after tea to update the list.

(you can pm me with updated news if you like   )

I hope you are all well, back soon , love Lilly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Hi Hi,

Its me again 

I have just read back through the posts and gosh it has been quiet on here!

anyway...

Misky – well done you on your seven embies, I am wishing you the very best of luck for Sunday, your 2ww and a + outcome  

Murtle – I hope your face is better after the hair removal incident! Can just imagine you in the circus  
How is your brother now hun?

ERIKA – Your life sounds a bit hectic at the moment to say the least. How is your diet coming on? Mine is not and has not been for a good few weeks now. I think I am heavier than I have ever been! However....... I have a gym induction next Friday and I am going to start a new diet tomorrow. I hope you are doing better than me!  

Kellydallard – Babe Where has the time gone to I cant believe you will be meeting your bumps in just 24 days! Good luck!  

JED – I am sorry to see that your tx got cancelled but wish you good luck for your upcoming cycle  

Lotusflower – Great news from your scan. It is great to see some good news on here for a change  

OK... the me me me bit...
I posted that my sister is pg a while ago and I was just coming around to the idea when she lost the baby. It has totally gutted me and she is a wreck. My mother, bless her was really excited and it has hit her hard to.
Anyway, enough of the bad vibes. I have decided that from now on I have to try and be more positive about life. So much has gone on in the past year or so for me I have found it hard but I am ready to get up and fight once more.
On the tx front it is going to be a while, not sure when.

I hope you all have a great weekend and I promise I wont leave it so long next time!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Misky - well done on your 7 embies, that's fantastic.....wishing you all the luck in the world now for Sunday and beyond!  

JED - bad news about your cycle being cancelled but I suppose on the upside you got to go on your trip after all.  How did the scan go?  Prednisolone "moon-face" sounds delightful......hasn't it got cortisone in it which can cause puffiness?

Erika - great news that you have a reprieve with DF....I'm sure you'll make the most of it.  Hope your sister's doing ok?

Murtle - had to laugh about the circus job.....you and JED could team up as a double act.  Mind you, I seem to be very hairy at the moment, so maybe I could join you?  How is your brother?

Lilly - that's so sad about your sister's baby.....it's just not fair, is it.  

Rachel - how is the stimming?  When is your EC then?

I don't have much to report, really.  Everything seems to be going fine....icky phase seems to be over and I have a definite bump now and I don't just look like I've had one Christmas dinner too many, although have been using this pregnancy as an excuse to eat anything and everything which is not good as I was so good before and used to gym etc so think it will be a very hard slog at the end to get back to my normal self.  Next scan will be in about two weeks when I have the other blood screening test as well.

Love to all...Holly, Jilly, Linzi, Candy, Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Long time no see.  Well, I have been reading, but always dread this long first post where I always forget someone.
Here goes.

Hi Erika  , Welcome back to you.  I'm really glad you and DH have a little extra time together, that can never be a bad thing.  Terrible news about your poor sister though and her kids.  I'm  sure you're right, and it is for the best, but tough times.

Hi Lotus, glad you're over the icky phase, and all seems to be going well.      

Hi Holly, how are you sweet?  

Lily, so sorry to hear about your poor sister.  I hope you're doing OK, and glad you're ready to fight again.

Jed, I am so sorry your FET was cancelled.  Boy, do I know how that feels (different reason though).  I hope this one's going to plan, because it could be the one!          

Misky, well done with 7 embies.  Fantastic news.  Is it ET today?  If so, all the luck in the world to you.             

Rachel, I hope all is going well.  Are you stimming at the moment? (Sorry, I'm a bit behind).               

Kelly, hope all is OK with you and your soon to be growing family. 

Jilly, I hope the new job is going well.  Don't work too hard.

Hi to everybody.  Sorry I can't remember everyone's details at the moment, but I will with time.

As for me.  Well, consultant appointment isn't until May 17th.  Not holding my breath though, as we're pretty sure this is the end of the line, and actually we're OK about it.  Strangely calm, you might say.  Not that I expect that to be the case all the time.
So, we're living a bit of life, and not worrying about infertility for the first time in a long time.  It's nice not to have it at the forefront of my mind.

You know, I think hypnotherapy helped with this strange calmness. It's also helped me to be a little calmer at work when the pressure is on.
As for work, I went through a few weeks of dealing with terrible stuff, and really wondered what I was doing at work.  But, moved on from that, and just accepted that that's the nature of my job.  At times intensely stressful, but usually rewarding.

So, we will be looking at adoption.  From here, our only real option is overseas adoption.  Not a concern for us, but I have a SIL (mother of twins) originally from Zimbabwe, and I am very concerned about racist comments.  She has a tendency to them, although not often around us because she knows we disapprove.  
Families, you can't pick them, can you?

Love to all
Jodi


P.S.           Because Australia won the world cup!!!!!!!!!!! Again!!!!!!


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Misky - YAY!  7 fertilised is great.  Are you planning a 3 day or 5 day transfer?  Sounding really positive so far  

Murtle - haha, you made me laugh with the bearded lady thing, and I like Lotusflower's suggestion that we could both team up together in the circus, one bearded lady and one lady with a 'moon face'    What a thought!  Hope your brother is ok?

Erica - hope you are enjoying the extra time with your DH.  So lovely to have you back on here making us all laugh again  

Lilly - I'm so sorry to hear that you have been finding things difficult of late, and very sad to hear that your sister lost her baby.  Good on you for trying to see the positives though and getting ready to start again with more tx in the near future.

Lotus - Glad all is going well for you - bet you are counting down the days till your next scan in a couple of weeks time.  

Jodi - good to see you back mate.  Glad to see that you are feeling ok after obviously having had to make some hard decisions.  I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are getting on.

As for me, well last weeks BT and ultrasound came back fine and FET is scheduled for next Monday.  Am counting down the days as it seems such a long time since my last transfer.  The steroids are knocking me around a bit though and are stopping me sleeping very well and giving me night sweats.  So far no sign of the 'moon face' though    7 more sleeps..... 

Hi to Holly, Jilly, Rachel, Eire, Linzi.....

Jx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie as I have to go for a blood test in a moment.

Misky - fantastic to hear that 7 have fertilised.  I hope E/T goes really well.                           

JED - Sorry the steroids are giving you grief - but worth it if they make that all important difference.                     for next Monday (I think I will be a couple of days behind you - E/C possibly on Monday and E/T 2 days later - if I get that far!!)

Erica - It's brilliant to have you back - you definitely have the most colourful posts!!! I'm so sorry about your sister - I hope she is doing okay.

Lotusflower - Glad you are beginning to bloom.  Are you still in the US?  

Lilly - Really sorry to hear about your sister too - I had a similar situation with my sister in law in terms of finding it difficult when she became pregnant and then obviously horrendous when she lost the baby.  I admire your positivity though.

Murtle - Are you still with us or have your run away to the circus yet?  

Jodi - It sounds as though you have some big decisions ahead, but I'm glad the hypnotherapy is helping you stay calm.


 to everyone else Candy, Holly, Jilly, Doods and anyone I have rudely missed.


Better run or the nurse is gonna be cross!  

Rachel xxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hellllllooooo Jilly  !  Great to hear from you.  Glad to hear that things are moving along for you and that you have your cons appt on Wed.  Make sure you   him into letting you go for another lap and dye asap    Also good to hear that you've been enjoying the good life for a while and not thinking about tx  

Rachel -     for your blood test today and hope you get the go ahead for EC on Monday.  LIke you say, you'll only be a couple of days behind me - lets hope it will be good news for both of us in the not too distant future.

No new news from me since I last posted, although I am sitting here a bit sheepish with my cappuchino when I know I"m not meant to be drinking coffee - surely one won't hurt will it?  I've been good so far - but caved this morning  

Jx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all 

Hope everyone is ok, ROLL ON THE WEEKEND there is no fun in only being able to look at the lovely sunshine through an office window 

Murtle - Hello my little furry friend  How's the beard coming on? Do I need to send you a Mach III yet? Guess what  I saw a poster at the traffic lights on the way home last night for yes you've guessed it the Circus! I thought of you straight away & nearly needed a tena lady! How's your brother doing & did you see him at the weekend?  
Misky - Ooooh where have you gone?  I was hoping to read some great news from you. I'll assume that no news is good news & that you now have 2 beautiful embies on board, snuggling in nicely & making themselves at home     
Lilly - Big    for feeling down & yes you should post when feeling down, if that's what you want to do, we could possibly make you feel better? A problem shared & all that. So sorry to hear about your sister  I hope she is coping as well as can be expected. You must have all sorts of conflicting emotions going on too so make sure you look after yourself. Lots of   to you & yours for brighter times ahead. When you update the list you'd better put against me "having problems doing tx due to reduced  supply after 20th May. Supply will be based in Germany, shipping details to be arranged." Maybe I could freeze some in one of those ice cube trays?  My diet is going ok & I'm back the gym so although it's hard getting back into it all, I'm feeling better already.
Lotus - I too have a definite bump  but for the wrong reasons. Good to hear the sickness stage is over  & will you be sharing your next scan picture with us? 
Jodi - You are right to be enjoying life  switching off from infertility & tx for a while, we all need & deserve to be able to do that sometimes  I hope your cons appt on the 17th is helpful, positive & shows you a way forward  whatever the future may hold. As long as it's a route to parenthood that you are happy with then nothing else matters. You do do an amazing job, incredibly rewarding but it doesn't mean that there aren't very tough times too. Good to hear that hypnotherapy helps you through those times.
JED - Sorry to hear the steroids are giving you a tough time  but hey it will all be worth it. Wishing you all the  in the world for transfer next Monday & a treat now & again doesn't hurt, hope you enjoyed it!
Holly - You're quiet sweetheart  hope it's just that you're busy & taking time out from FF for a while. Miss you & think of you often.
Rachel - Hope the blood test went ok poppet   how is stimming & when is your next scan? Belated happy birthday greetings  did you have a fab day & lots of nice pressies? 
Jilly - Lots of luck for your appt today   I hope you get the outcome you want, hang on it's you, of course you will  God help you're poor cons having to listen to you waffle on for ages hope he's got some ear plugs & gives in quickly to ease his pain  And hey you don't you go being nice & soppy to me I'm not used to it. Have some of this  I am trying to get some quality time with DF but you understand how difficult it is with everything that is going on at the moment. Timing eh! Thanks for being a great mate, always there & always supporting me. And just to finish off..........leave my twin Murtle alone 

 to Doods, Eire, Candy & all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Hope you're all okay and enjoying this amazing weather.  We might as well enjoy the upside of this global warming malarkey!  

Misky - I hope you're okay and just being quiet because you are taking it easy with those precious embies.  Thinking of you and sending lots of          

Jo - Not long to go now!!  I really hope this is the one and that the immune meds make all the difference.    

Erica - It's really lovely to have you back (although I completely understand why people need a break!).  I think you might be onto something with the   ice cubes.  Definitely a potential business opportunity there!!  Perhaps we'll see you on Dragon's Den before too long?  

Jilly - Lovely to see you back too.  Hope the cons appointment went well today.  Yes, unbelievably I seem to be in the middle of another IVF cycle!

 Murtle, Lilly, Jodi, Lotusflower, Doods, Candy and anyone I have missed

I had my first scan today and all seemed okay.  12 follies and good lining.  She said the follies were a little on the small side but that was probably because I've been on a very low dose of puregon, so they have upped the dose a little and I'm going to eat as much protein as I can.  Any other tips to make them grow?

My lovely consultant at the Lister has arranged for me to have IVIG this friday.  I've chickened out of telling the NHS clinic that I'm doing this though as I'm sure they will be very disapproving.  Not very ethical probably, but worth it if it works.  

Love to everyone

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to see how Jilly got on

Glad all went well, and you managed to twist your consultants arm      when do you hope to start your FET?


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Erika - It never really seems the same with out you and your smilies, glad you are back in full force. You sound like you are in good form and with all that is going on for you, I hope that is true. Hope the 20th comes slowly for you!

Lilly - I'm really sorry to hear that you have been feeling down. Hope that the future is starting to feel a little brighter - but my goodness, you never seem to be still, cleaning out cupboards now!

Lotus - Yes, are you going to share your scan?? How's things going over in the US of A?

Jodi - Glad you are enjoying your break at the moment. I really hope you get far more positive news than you are expecting next time you see your cons

JED - Really hope your FET went well and you are relaxing with your feet up. I wanted to go to blasts but DH had to go back to the UK and I wanted him at the transfer even more, so we went for a three day transfer. 

Jilly - Really pleased your cons appointment went well and you got what you wanted from it. Was there any fear that you wouldn't??

Myrtle - Hope the face has healed, it sounds most painful! 

Rachael - We clearly did not discuss this timing thing as cycle buddies very well. Really hope your follies are growing. As for doing the IVIG at one place and tx at another - I say, it's your body and you go with what you need.

Holly - loves as always!

Well, for me, given the rules in NZ we can only have SET under the age of 35, so I have one embie on board. It looked lovely and was an 8 cell grade a. The super seven became the fab four and we also now have four frosties - hopefully we wont need them for a wee time to come. DH went back to the UK on Monday morning so is now in your time zone and there is really nothing left to do but wait. So it rained every day since ET, and I have taken as an opportunity to stay inside and do very little. I think I need some of Lillies go go juice!

take care ladies
M x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Just a quick one as work is manic but YAY Misky with one lovely super dooper embie on board!  Bad weather is a good excuse to stay inside and rest!  Here's to a Big Fat Positive for us both in 2 weeks time!

Rachel - how are you going hun, I've lost track a bit but I remember you not being far behind me so have you got EC soon?

Big hello to Jodi, Holly, Murtle, Candy, Erica, Jilly (I feel awful not doing personals sorry!!!)

Have a great weekend everyone (I've got ET on Monday so will let you know how it goes - I'm hoping our two little embies thaw ok).

Jx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - The Dragon's Den, love the idea  Just remember if you pop round for drinks don't ask for ice  just in case! 12 follies & a good lining, fantastic news  all is going in the right direction. Good luck for IVIG today & here's a little follie dance to help you along.......
[fly]            [/fly] 
Jillysoppypants -    & a bit of this too (that's me on the right, obviously!)  Lovin' your plan FET first & then a lap & dye as a back up (hopefully won't be needed  ) I don't think your cons is a pussy cat, more realistic. He had the choice between giving in quickly or sitting & listening to you wittering on until next bl**dy Friday! I'd have taken the same option as him, poor s*d wanted to be able to see some of the bank holiday weekend! 
Misky - Ooer get you missus "one 8 cell grade A embie" sounds like it's a real beauty to me & 4 frosties too what a fab result  Sending you lots of     for your 2ww, take it easy & here's to good news  in a fortnight. How long is your DH going to be in the UK for? Not too long I hope.
JED - Sending you lots of  & millions of         for transfer on Monday. Will pray that your 2 embies survive the thaw & that they are snuggling in nicely by the time I next log on  
Holly - Thinking of you poppet   

Wishing you all a fantastic weekend, have fun, "see" you all Tuesday.

Erica.xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

A lot seems to be happening on the tx front at the moment so here's to some lovely bfp's soon..... JED, Rachel and Misky

Jilly - sounds like you have an excellent plan(s) there...nice to be moving forwards again and hopefully you won't need the lap and dye.  How is the job going?

Jodi - hope the appointment on the 17th gives you some clarity on everything so that you can move forwards one way or another.  You do sound like you are coping well with life at the moment.

Misky - sounds like you have a perfect embie there and lucky to have some leftovers for the freezer as well!

Jed - all the very best for Monday 

Rachel - when is your ec again?  I know you are not too far behind Jed.  Yes, I'm still here-for at least 5 years.

I don't have another scan for another 2 weeks so will upload a piccie for you all then.  I have put on 9lb so far (gulp) which they say is normal....nothing normal about it to me!

Have a good weekend and hi to Murtle, Lilly, Linzi, Eire, Candy, Erica


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

lotusflower do come and join us on the BFP when you are ready x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

JED - Sending very clear instructions to your two frosties on what is required tomorrow!  Seriously tho, I hope that they come through fine and these are the little fellas for you and DH. Sending you loads of positives      You, Rachel and me will be the three muskateers. Good things happen in threes you know  

I went to a wedding show with my sister today and coming home followed a car with the rego BFP148. Not sure what the 8 is all about but the rest makes perfect sense   . Ahh oh dear small minds and all that.

Love to all
M x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks!
I've been meaning to pop on for ages to say hello but never get round to posting. I have been keeping up with you all though - some highs and lows but I do think of you all.

Just a few personals as I'm a bit out of touch...

Erika - I'm glad you got a little longer to spend with your DF and will be thinking about you when he gets posted to Germany. Sounds like you've got a lot of stress going on at the mo so take every opportunity you can to chill out with yourself.

Misky - great news that you've got an 8 cell embie on board and 4 lovely frosties. I'll be sending lots of positive vibes to you and your DH - bet it's great being together again.     

Kelly - best of luck for the next few weeks! Can't wait to hear all about your new little bundles of joy!  

Lotusflower - glad things are going well with you. Tell me about the weight gain! I've already put on 2 stone!! I feel huge and wobbly but don't seem to be able to keep away from the naughty stuff!  

JED - hope ET goes well today.     

Rachel - hope things went well on Friday.

Lilly - hope you're OK.

Jilly - good luck for your forthcoming FET.

Sorry to those I've missed off - Murtle, Candy, Jodi, JED, Holly, Eire. Things going OK here but I'm so glad I've only got 4 weeks left at work - yippee!

 to all as always,
lots of love Kitty xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all,

Rachel -    *GROW FOLLIES GROW *     
I hope you had a smashing birthday. Glad you managed to get the ivig thingy sorted.

Misky - "All for one, and one for all!" Let's hope that is true. Looks like you have a fabulous embie on board&#8230;hope it's snuggling in nicely. Lots of good omens at the moment&#8230;BFP 148  1 embie on board, 4 frosties, 8 cell embie  &#8230;keeping everything crossed for you. Hope DH isn't away for too long     

JED - Really do hope your embies survived the thaw and are now snuggling in nicely. Hope those feet are up     

Erica - Interesting flavoured ice lollies in your freezer  I've been puzzling over the DF/MM ref (well, it beats revising)&#8230;I think it could mean muffin muncher (not sure if that's rude )&#8230;am I close?

Jilly - Good plan, though I agree with Erica that your cons will agree to anything for a quiet life &#8230;.well she did stick up for me 

Lilly - Busy busy busy as ever&#8230;just where do you get your energy. I think we can all do with some of your 'go go' juice. I am so very sorry to hear your sister's news. So difficult for you both after all you've both been through  I admire your positive attitude and its good to see the fighting Lilly back&#8230;I do miss you  We need someone to keep the naughty ones in their place 

Jodi - Glad things are calming down a bit for you. I hope you get some closure at your cons appint. I wish you well with your adoption journey 

Holly - Guess your busy building your lovely house 

Eire - If you look in between physio appointments, I hope you are mending nicely 

Kitty - Blimey! Where does the time go&#8230;doesn't seem that you were announcing your good news that long ago. Enjoy your last 4 weeks at work&#8230;.just keep thinking of the nice long summer you will have off whilst your colleagues are hard at it 

Lotus - only 9lbs! I can gain that in a good week&#8230;..probably not far off that this week  I hope life in the USA is treating you well. Looking forward to seeing your scan piccie&#8230;no pressure 

Kelly - Wow! How large are you&#8230;your almost as big as Erica  Thanks for keeping us up to date with Sair's news.

Candy -    as always.

No I haven't run away to the circus, although we could form our own on here&#8230; Erica the clown, Lotus the cheeky monkey, Kelly the roly poly, Jed the moon baby and I guess I could double up as an elephant inbetween appearances. I've been a bit busy with course work and revision. The good news is that my course finishes next week with an all day exam on Monday. Yippee!

My brother is doing much better and is now home from hospital. Apparently his shunt was working too well and was causing him some problems but these seem to have settled down. He was looking really well when I saw him last weekend despite everything he's been through. We are all hoping that this last op will be his last for some time. He's been through the mill a bit recently and could do with some time to get his life back on track. Thanks for all your well wishes, it's nice to know you all care.

I went for a baseline scan and dummy ET on Thursday. The scan showed that I have a polyp thingy growing in my uterus so I need to get that removed before we can continue  The dummy ET went well&#8230;..he managed to get the catheter in on the 2nd try although he did hurt me a bit. I bled quite heavily for a few days after. Did see a lovely big follie that was due to pop at the weekend but I was feeling too sore and miserable to do anything about it 

DH is also feeling very sorry for himself as his latest sperm count showed that the morphology has deteriorated substantially. I have tried to reassure him that it was probably because he had flu just before the test and that it really doesn't matter seeing that we have icsi anyway. He wants it retested anyway so he has been busy researching ways to improve it. So far, I have a shopping list for zinc, selenium and larger boxer shorts. Oh, and he wants 'emptying' every other day 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

Just a quickie to say I am in for e/c tomorrow.  The number of follicles has been going up daily (now at 21) which is not so good really  but I've avoided soaring oestrogen levels this time and hopefully OHSS therefore.  In fact oestrogen levels seem suspiciously low - so much so that consultant says she doesn't expect to get more than 6 or 7 eggs.  Anyway if they do get 6 or 7 that will be great and I will be more than happy.

So can I selfishly ask for some      for some good eggs and some beautiful little embies?

Lots and lots of         to Misky and Jo.

And a big   to all you other lovely girls.

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Rachel......loads of luck to you, I have no doubt that you will get some lovely eggs but just some extra     as requested.

Misky - I'm hoping this is a case of no news is good news for you!  

JED - how far into the 2ww are you?   

Murtle - I laughed so much reading your post...love the circus acts-I could also double up as an elephant inbetween acts.  Hopefully your DH's request for emptying won't involve you all the time   Every day, can you imagine   Pity about the polyp-thingy....does removing that involve an op or is it relatively straightforward?

Kitty - nice to hear from you and so glad all is well....gosh time does go quickly, can't believe you are nearly there!  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,

Well ET went really well, we transferred a fully hatched grade one blast and a hatching grade 2 blast (1 being the highest grade) - so we are really over the moon and feeling really positive - although a part of me can't help but think surely it can't work after so many past failures but I just have to try to forget what's gone on previously and concentrate on thinking positively for this cycle.  Am a bit worried though as I had cramps all yesterday afternoon (day after transfer) and I wondered whether it could be because I drank a fresh pineapple juice, I'm so confused with all the debate around pineapple as to whether it can actually help with implantation or cause uterine contractions!!!  So now I'm thinking I've gone and ruined it because the pineapple juice caused me to have cramps when the poor little embies might have been trying to implant - but I guess only time will tell - you really can drive youself round the bend on a 2ww can't you!  

Anyway, big hi to everyone else, especially the other 2 musketeers Rachel and Misky!    You're right Misky - good things do happen in three's!

Jx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jed,

Blasts sound fantastic.  I feel very positive for you.

               , and do not fret about pineapple juice.  I'm sure it's not 'make or break'.

Keep well, and go embies!
Jodi


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sincere apologies for not posting in a while. The IT dept. upgraded our security on our system so I could actually read the posts but was unable to reply while at work. I’ve now found a way around that, so here I am!!!!

Erika	Sorry to hear about your sister’s news. I hope she’s coping.  How’s the diet coming along? Only 10 more days until df leaves, Hope you’re taking full advantage of him !!!!! I roared laughing at your ice cube tray suggestion. I just pray that you never mix the trays up!!!!!

Misky  Best wishes for 2ww. 7 embies was a marvellous result & now 4 frosties and one on board, well done you! 

Lilly	How are you doing? Hope things are a little better and that your mood has improved a little. How did your gym induction go? Are you now going to become a gym bunny?

Jed  sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle  (Relieved to hear that you didn’t suffer from”moon face”!!) Congrats on the 2 embies and such good quality too! You must be delighted. Fingers crossed for the positive outcome you deserve. 

Lotusflower How are you feeling these days?  How’s the bump coming along, getting bigger? 

Rachel 21 follies is fantastic! I only ever managed a max of 12!!! You do know that 6 eggs is in fact average so you’re after doing great if you get the 6! Sending you lots of positive wishes (& a little prayer)

Holly I hope you’re in good spirits

Jilly I hope the new job is going well for you. Sounds like you’re living a hectic life at the moment and enjoying it, which is even better! Good for you. Good news that the consultant agreed to do lap & dye in the future. Best of luck with FET this time, who knows you might not need that lap & dye!!!

Jodi good luck with consultants appoint next week. It’s nice to hear that hypnotherapy worked for you. I’ve had it done in the past and unfortunately it didn’t work for me.  Re. overseas adoption and racial comments, have you thought about adopting from Russia?Three friends have received Russian children in the past year and they have adjusted perfectly. Good luck with the whole adoption process, I hope it’s a lot faster than the Irish process!

Murtle How is your brother these days. I hope he’s feeling well. How is your health too? Are you back to normal?

Kitty It’s great to see that you’re enjoying your pregnancy and all the benefits! Don’t worry about the weight, you’ll be so busy after the birth that it’ll probably just drop off you!

Candy & Kelly I hope both of you are feeling great.

A big hi to anyone I’ve forgotten.

As for me, well all is good in my life. I’m still going to physio but am really busy at the moment with lots of dh’s friends having surprise “40th” birthdays and I have 5 weddings one weekend after another!! Needless to say this doesn’t help on the diet front. I’ve managed to lose 91/2 lbs. so far but have only managed to lose 1lb in the past month (woops!). My tipple of choice is a glass of red wine, but I’ve been out socialising so much (only drinking a couple of glasses at one time) that I’m afraid to say that I’ve become intolerant to it! I now have started to break out in hives every time I touch the stuff. Isn’t that a bad sign!!!!!!!!!! Oh well such is life etc. etc.

Take care everyone and keep well


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Rachel - I hope ec went really well for you yesterday. Hope you got a good crop of lovely eggies                  for some beautiful embies.


     for the other 2 muskateers   Great news on the blasts JED

Eire - allergy to red wine   It's the end of the world!!!!!!


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone!  Its Friday yay!!!

Misky - how are you going on the 2ww?  Its torture isn't it!  When is your testing day?  Mine is next Friday.

Rachel - how did EC go hun?  Hoping you got lots of eggies and a good fertilisation rate!

Eire - Great to hear from you!  Sounds like you have been keeping busy and getting out lots.  Can't beleive you are allergic to red wine!  That really is unfair!  

Jilly - when do you start your FET mate?

As for me, well its day 4 of the 2ww and it feels like day 40!  Can't believe that test day is still another whole week away!  Oh well, just have to try to keep busy.  Am meeting up with a group of my girlfriends tomorrow for brunch and three out of five of them are pregnant!! I hope that shortly that will be four out of five!

Anyway, have a great weekend everyone!

Big hello to Murtle, Erica, Jodi, Holly, Lilly, Lotusflower and anyone else I've rudely forgotten!

Jx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

JED - Oh so excited for you, 2 blasts on board. Hope they are making themselves comfortable for a long time yet. Lunch sounds lovely and hopefully all the hormones flying round that table will rub off! You are right about not think about past tx. This is a different tx, a different time and a different space. Loads of       to you. And you have only one week to go. 

Rachel - ask for as many positive vibes as you like. Really hope that EC went well. Guessing you are in for ET tomorrow or Monday. Loads of good thoughts coming your way - I so hope this is your turn too     . 

Lilly - My sweet. I hope that you are looking after yourself and feeling a bit brighter

Erika - My DH is working in the UK at the mow. We both went over about 9 years ago with the aim of being back in four years. Humm  . Anyway - to cut a long story short he stayed there to finish a house we started doing up and I came back to finish a house we had started building. He is still there and we think will be there till the end of July. I hope to go over for a trip in June. How's things with you? 

Kitty - Wonderful to hear from you! I was looking at the list the other day and wondering how you are. So hope that the next four weeks go quickly for you and you can enjoy some time off before baby comes along. 

Murtle - Best of luck for your exam on Monday. And what good news about your brother. I hope he continues to improve and like you say, he doesn't have to go back into hospital for a wee while. 

Holly -    

Eire - I am impressed, you have lost weight while you have been doing that much socialising! Hope that you have fun at the weddings and 40th. 

I am afraid I have let the side down so it is all up to the other two musketeers now. I tested yesterday and waited very patiently for a call from the clinic to tell me the result. They are supposed to call between 2 and 3. You can imagine what I was like when they had not called by 4. I called them and was told the blood had not been looked at yet and they would call me back shortly. Still had no call by 5 and when I called went to an answer machine that said the office was closed. I was so angry and upset. Anyway - they called back and I was told it was BFN but to go for a BT again on Monday. I was going out, something that was planned ages ago so I could not really back out - and had no time to get myself together! Anyway found my brave face that we all have and managed to get through the evening! Was very confused about the message last night so I called today to get an explanation. My levels are such that I have had a bio chemical preg. Not sure where I am at, at the moment with it all. Positive news tho, is that my DH has sold our house in the UK so as soon as that all goes through, he will be able to come home. I am hoping to go over and see him for a while in June ho as the distance is difficult. Also I went for a job interview on Tuesday. They called me yesterday to offer me the job. Thing is - I went for the interview cos I wanted the experince (have not interviewed in this country for about 10 years) and to see how I measured up against other practitioners. I don't want the job!! Ho Humm, I have to figure out how I am going to tell them now. 

Goodness me, that is my rant for the next little while anyway. 

Hope you ladies all all fine and extra       to JED and Rachel. 

take care
M x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Misky - I am truly sorry it didn't work out for you this time....I was sure it would be the one.  It must be even harder for you without DH there so I will send you lot's and lot's of hugs    

Take care and be good to yourself.  xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Misky I am so sorry to read about your blood test results, seems to have been allot of chemical pregnancy and so forth recently  I realise its a long shot, but will pray that at the next blood test they were wrong xxx

Glad DH has sold the house in the UK and well done on getting that job, even if its not for you (((hugs)))

Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Misky,

I am so very sorry to hear your news   It's so much harder to deal with when you're on your own. My heart goes out to you both at this very difficult time   I hope you will be reunited soon. 

Great news on the house sale, small consolation I know but at least it means having DH back soon.   to your clinic...that's very poor service from them. I hope they treat you better on Monday. 

You amaze me with your strength...how you managed to think of others and post such wonderful personal messages to us all at this time is beyond me. Just shows what a wonderful, caring person you are  

Hope the weekend isn't too difficult for you. Will be thinking of you  

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*for Rachel and JED*


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Misky –I am so sorry it has not worked out for you. Hun it is never simple is it. How are you doing?  I’m not sure what to say to you! 

Jodsterrun – Good to See you back hunny. You seem to be dealing with things really well. I wish you the best of luck with whatever way your path turns next  

JED – How is your 2ww going?  

Jillypops – How is your effort to get fit going? Well I hope  

ERIKA – Thank you for the kind words hun  I will update you on the list. I am glad that you are feeling better from your gym efforts! I started back last week and whilst it hurts like hell, I know what you mean about it feeling better! 

LOTUSFLOWER – How are you doing hun? Do you have a due date for me to put on the list yet?  

Rachel B – Hows it going?  


Murtle – Thank you also for you kind words, there is no place better than here for support is there!!!
I am sorry to see that you have to be held up with having your polyp removed! But guess you can fill your time with emptying your husband”  
Glad to see your brother is ok to  

Eire – Wow full of busy! Well done on loosing 9 ½ lb though  

I don't have much to report, nothing at all on the tx front!
I hope you are all well and enjoying some of this beautiful British weather!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Misky   

Sorry to read your news sweetheart, I don't really know what to say. I know all of the feelings that will be swirling around inside you right now so I'll send you masses of love  & strength     to get through this very tough time. It's extra hard not having DH around but hopefully you've got good friends & family around you to offer support. I think you were very brave to carry on as "normal" last night & you should feel very proud of yourself for doing it. I've always had to come into work after testing & appreciate how traumatic that sort of situation is. Well done you   

I don't understand the chemical pregnancy scenario  & am angry & upset at the way that your clinic treated you  Treatment & the effects of it are difficult enough to deal with without people like that adding to the stress of it all.

On a positive note, DH has sold your house in the UK so will be home soon, permanently. You got a job, even though you don't want it, so that must build your confidence up & hopefully the one you want is just around the corner. And you have got the fab four on ice     Take care precious & I hope you have the best weekend you can under the circumstances.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies  
Rachel - Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?  Sending you millions of         for good eggs & beautiful embies & a  for keeping us in suspense. Will be thinking of you over the weekend, hope the fact you've gone AWOL is because you are resting & possibly "switching off". Don't forget your note when you come back  
JED - Ooooohhhh it's all sounding great for you, 2 blasts on board   Hope you take it easy on your 2ww & that it goes as quickly as possible. Everything crossed  for your little group to become 4 out of 5 very soon 
Lotus - Looking forward to your scan piccie in a couple of weeks  Good to hear that everything is good with you, don't worry about the 9lb I'll probably gain that this weekend  
Kitty - Lovely to hear from you & to know that all is well. You haven't got long have you  blimey your pregnancy has flown by, well for me anyway! Only 4 weeks left at work  bet you're counting the days. I am trying to have some quality time with DF but we have some family problems at the moment which unfortunately are taking over but never mind.
Holly - Always in my thoughts precious       
Murtle - Interested in my flavoured  eh! Needs must & it's cheaper than the clinic! Had a right  at you wondering about MM. There's no g so nothing rude but we must have very similar warped minds. Anyway a gold star for you, you were very close with your guess. We found out that Jilly & DF both have a love of muffins so she challenged him to a muffin eating competition, date to be arranged. She went on to christen him "muffin man". Looking forward to your circus you cheeky s*d & I've found you doing your double up act  great moves by the way!  for your exam on Monday & great news about your brother. Good to hear that he is well, home & hopefully no more ops for a long time  So what's the procedure with your polyp thingy? What a nuisance but better to have found it now. As for DH's results, no worry, like you said it's not such an issue with ICSI but I hope the measures he is taking improve his results if only for his own peace of mind. And emptying every other day, like they need an excuse  "See" you next week, walking like John Wayne no doubt!
Eire - IT eh!  Glad you had a giggle at my ice cube tray but needs must & funds are empty. I'll get a turkey baster the next time I'm in Asda & then it will be DIY IUI for me  We are trying to make the most of our time together & tomorrow is CD12 so the weekend & next week will be the "right" time for a bit of  Not that there is a "right" time for us, but it would be rude not to give it a go! Glad physio is going well & wow what alot of birthdays & weddings. Hope you find a new drink asap you need to be able to participate!
Lilly - Great to hear from you, wondered where you were  Your welcome & deserving of kind words   Glad you're enjoying being back at the gym, I'm not aching so much this week thank goodness. Just need the weight to start coming off now to get that feel good factor. Have a lovely weekend.
Jilly -  
Hello  Jodi, Candy & all not mentioned. Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh Misky I am so sorry.  It must be tough with DH away as well.  I know what you mean about putting on a brave front - its horrid.  Thinking of you and sending lots of  


Lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry Erica for going AWOL - my Mum is writing a note right now.  

E/C was all fine on wednesday - they collected 15 in the end and 13 fertilised.  So we have had 2 put back this morning (they only do 2-day transfers) - a 3 cell and a 4 cell.  They were the right size for their "age" so I feel much more optimistic than I did last time.  Fingers crossed now!!!


Jo - still sending you lots of    

Sorry no more personals - got to get back to my lair (and Deal or No Deal! )

have a lovely weekend everyone

love Rachel


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Misky   I was keeping everything crossed for you so really sorry to hear things haven't worked out this cycle.
Kitty x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh Misky sweetie - I'm so angry that your clinic mucked you around like that - don't they realise the emotion that is involved with this and for them to not get back to you asap with your bt result is unforgivable.  You are very brave indeed to go out straight after getting a negative result.  I also know that it is much harder to get a biochem instead of a straight out negative as you keep wondering what went wrong and how it nearly made it etc (I got a biochem last cycle).  It is good news that your dh has sold the house though so that you can be back together again soon as it must be very hard dealing with a BFN on your own    Sending you lots and lots of


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Rachel - yay for so many eggies!!!!!    Glad you've put two back in - its all sounding really positive!  Sending you lots of      This 2ww is a nightmare though!  When is your test day?

Not much news from me, just counting down the days till Friday (4 more sleeps!).  Work is keeping me busy so that's a godsend really.  Its my dad's 60th birthday in 2 weeks so I'm really hoping we get a +ve result so I can surprise him on his birthday - guess we'll just have to wait and see!  

Big hello to Erica, Jodi, Jilly, Holly, Lilly, Murtle, Eire, Candy and all you other lovely ladies that I may have forgotten.

Jo x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you're all okay

Jo - I hope you are managing to stay sane.  I don't test until Friday 25th - ages away!  And as I have to go to a big meeting that day, which I can't rearrange, I will probably wait until the Saturday.  Only 4 more sleeps though - and by the time you read this probably only 3        

Misky - Thinking of you and hope you are okay  

 to Erica, Jilly, Jodi, Kitty, Lotusflower, Murtle, Lilly and everyone else.

Nothing much to report here.  I've been generally lazing around and stuffing my face with food for the last few days.  I couldn't quite manage the 3 days of bed rest Zita West advises - just too boring and gives me back ache and generally makes me feel weird!  But haven't exactly been active either.  I'm off to stock up on DVDs and CDs now.

Love to all

Rachel xxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

well I was naughty and tested this morning and guess what - I got a     !!!!!  And just in case that test was faulty I did another 3 and they are all showing 2 lovely dark blue lines!!!!  I have just been feeling a bit off these past few days so crept out of bed at 5.55am this morning and did a sneaky test and couldn't believe my eyes when a second line came up nearly straight away!  I jumped into bed and told dh and now we are just both over the moon!  I rang the clinic and they said to come in tomorrow instead of Friday for a blood test so I will have to wait and see what my levels are but the lines on the test are quite dark so I think everything should be fine (in fact there could be two in there - eek!)

So anyway ladies, I'm in a bit of a daze at the moment so will go and try to compose myself and pop back on later!

Jx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

JED - YIPPEEEE!!! So so so pleased for you. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and hope that everything goes smoothly for the next 8 and an half months. So very excited for you. Take care and hope the 'feeling a bit off' does not become anything more sinister. 

Rachael - Goodness, I almost thought you were going to post and give us no news of you! Ohh lovely - 2 on board and resting up. It's all eyes to you to make it two out of three now. Fingers crossed and sending loads of positives your way!  

Lotus - Hope your move went well and you are all settled soon. Give us a piccie, give us a piccie! 

Candy - How are you? You seem to be every where at the moment!

Murtle - How did your exam go? Bet it is nice to have it over and hope you can spend some quality time with your brother now

Lilly - It sounds like you are feeling a bit better ?  ? I really hope so and that you start feeling the benefits of the gym very soon without the pain!

Erika - You never cease to make me laugh!

Holly -   Wonderful lady!

I am fine after our news. I was not the first day but called the clinic and spoke to nice nurse. I am OK with the bio chem - at least something tried to happen, so taking that as positive and decided I am going to do accu for implantation next time. Really did not need to go in for the BT as AF started soon after I stopped taking the pesseries. Next tx will most likely not be till August as I will go over to the UK for a short time in June/July. We are not thinking of having a met round then are we?? Consult in in July as well so will be telling Mr Man there what I think of his staff and their service (or lack thereof!).

Hope you ladies are all wonderful. Take care
M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

lol Misky, I am trying to keep up as Louby hasn't been around due to Katies op, but to be honest I rarely get chance to focus on this board, but am hoping for lots of positives this month    i am good thanks for asking.

Meet isn't planned for June/July, but Starr was talking about trying to arrange a mini one,s o maybe we could sort something out ?

OMG Jed, I almost missed your news     wowwweeeeee praying for one or two lovely heartbeats at your scan   

Rachel, I am keeping positive for you

Murtle, I often get behind on your news, so off in a minute to have a read, but you know I think about you often  

Erica did you get the baster lol

Love to all Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fantastic news JED   Congratulations!!!! I'm over the moon for you. Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Lovely to see you over here Candy. Nothing much to report from me - trying to sort out having this polyp thingy removed. Should be a simple D&C - just hope I don't have to wait too long. BTW please don't encourage Erica...she's bad enough as it is  

 to Misky. Hope the weekend wasn't too awful for you. Won't be too long before you and DH are reunited.

3 days in bed sounds absolute bliss Rachel...don't understand how you couldn't manage it   Suppose you had to keep getting up to see what's in the fridge  

My exam went ok yesterday. Very pleased its all over. Now I need to look at changing my job  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Congratulations JED & DH, what wonderful news to log on to. 
Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
Can't wait for the scan news ++++++++ *
        

Will be back later to catch up with everyone else.
Lots of love,

Erica.xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Jed & DH!      Great to read your news!

Misky - so sorry to read your news about the bio-chem.  That's hard to deal with - especially with your DH thousands of miles away.  If you DO come back in June/July, could you smuggle the lovely Holly in your suitcase please? 

Rachel - have posted on the Friends thread, but more  for you and      

Special     to Murtle, Lily, Jily and the wonderful Erica!

Molly
x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jo - Fantastic news...........................                 

I'm so so pleased for you - it's just the best news.  I hope you feel better - but then if it is pregnancy induced I guess it is kind of reassuring to feel rough, in a weird kind of way!

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just sneaked on to say..

Yay Jed ... well done honey... long road but you finally made it!!!

Enjoy every second.. (even the bit with your head down the loo !!)

xxx

Hello to all you lovely ladies.. i often read to catch up with you all...

Misky so sorry about the bio chem honey.... it's a hard pill to swallow.. Let us know when your coming and i'll see what we can arrange...  oh if you could bring Holly too that would be great!!  

Love to Molly    Murtle.. well done for finishing exam, Erika you ok honey?? , Rachel, how the dvd's going?, Jilly v quiet?? x, Jodie and everyone else xxxx

Love Starr xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle glad you have that exam out the way, hoping for good rates or pas showever it works .... hope you get a date soon to remove the polyp as summer is a good time for TX they say, good luck on the new job front.

Molly hope you are ok, do you think you and DP can make the september meet, I know it will be hard, but not everyone is coming with kiddies, could bring Molly x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Just checking quickly at the internet cafe as I am internet-less for another week or so whilst inbetween places etc but was actually nosy to see what JED's news was and wow, fantastic news!  I had a sneaky feeling it would work.  Many congrats and hope all goes well for you...enjoy!

Hi Misky - how are you doing?  I see you have a new piccie..is that your house?  You are sounding positive...have you given any more thought to the job?

Rachel - still another week for you, is it?  Sending   your way!

Love to all...Murtle, Erika, Holly, Jilly, Eire, Candy, Linzi, Lilly, Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Lovely ladies!

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages, the news is only really just starting to sink in!  I have to go back to the clinic tomorrow for a follow up blood test, I had a bit of bleeding on Tuesday so they asked me to come in for an early blood test (my official test day isn't until tomorrow) and my hcg levels were already 150 so they are hoping they will be up around 400 tomorrow - will keep you posted!  Bleeding has stopped though so they said it was probably nothing to worry about.

Rachel - how are you going on the 2ww honey!  Are you going   yet?  Its a torturous wait isn't it!  Are you going to be good or are you tempted by the evil pee sticks like I was  

Jilly - you're such a love!    You must be due to start your FET soon?  Hopefully I can also post lots of clapping hands for you shortly!!!!

Jodi - how are you going hon? I hope you are ok and that things are progressing with your next plans.

Murtle - hope you are finding time to relax now that your exam is over - when do you get the results?  Remember we've always got the circus to fall back on   

Misky - how are you hun?  I hope that you are taking some time out to rest and get back on track.  Are you still planning on visiting your dh in the UK shortly?

BIG hello to Candy, Eire, Lilly, Starr, Holly, Molly, Lotusflower!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jed, what fantastic news!  I am very pleased that this is the one.          for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Misky, so sorry that your cycle hasn't worked out.

More personals in the next couple of days.

As for us.  Saw our consultant this afternoon.  He agreed that our only real choice was donor, and so we have decided to stop IVF.  No surprises there, as we knew this is what he would say.  He was great though, and very sorry it hadn't worked out.  Hoping that it may still work naturally.

Anyway, feeling a little flat, so will be back again soon.  
Love to all of you.
Jodi


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Misky, I am so so sorry to hear about your result. You seem to be so strong. I really hope you're looking after yourself and taking it easy. You should relax and enjoy yourself now until August. 

Jed, Congratulations to dh and yourself. I was delighted to hear your good news. I hope you're taking things a little easy & resting up!!! 

Jodi, I was sorry to read that your option was a donor and that you've now decided to end this rollercoaster. I can totally understand you feeling flat, it's such a huge decision. Who knows, you often hear about people who once they've given up on the idea/process of ivf and are more relaxed, do get pregnant. Please god you will be one of these people!!!

Rachel, sending you positive vibes!!!! Keep those legs up!!!

A big hello to everyone. I don't have time to write this morning as I'm running late for a meeting. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Jodi, 

Had been waiting for news of your appointment. I am so sorry that you feel it has come to the end of the road for you, especially when you came so close. I hope that you are taking time to care for you and DH now. Sending you loads of love and strength and sending up wishes and hopes for a natural miracle for you!!

Take care
M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Hi Girls,*
*I hope you are all enjoying the weekend *  

*!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS JED !!!!! 
That is great news to sign in and see! Well done  

Rachel B - well done on the fab sounding embies and take it easy in your 2ww hun 

Candy - How great to see you posting here! How are you ? baby J and baby x?  

Murtle - Hi, I am glad to hear your exam went well! It always feels so relieving to me when I have just done an exam so I hope you are feeling relaxed to 

Misky - How are you hun?

I am just home from staying at my mothers house for a week while she has been away. I am glad to be back! Nothing much to report so I will go update the list.... *​


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Not happy........I just wrote a really long post, with lots of personals and just hit delete by mistake..............arrrgghhhhhhhhh!

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi to everyone and hope you are all okay.  It's very quiet on here.

Jo - Hope all is okay with you.  Has it sunk in yet?!

Misky - How are plans for June in UK coming along?  It'll be great to be reunited with DH after all you've been through.

Jodi - I'm sorry your consultant wasn't able to give a better prognosis in terms of using your own eggs.  It must be very hard to get your head around.  I hope you're okay...... 

Erica - Hope you're okay.  You've been very quiet recently.  I have a suspicion you are just busy filling ice cube trays though  

Big   to everyone else.....Eire, lilly, murtle, lotusflower, Jilly, Candy, Starr, Molly and anyone I have missed.

I'm beginning to go stark raving mad here.  This is the longest 2 weeks of my entire life and I have absolutely no clue about whether it has worked or not.  No real symptoms to speak of other than an ocassional twinge and a warm tingly feeling in my abdomen at night.  I'm hoping that the fact that I get no side effects from all the drugs I've taken also means I'm not someone who gets symptoms, if you can see my logic!  Will keep you all posted...............


Lots of love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Sending you lots of      Rachel!  The 2ww drives you completely mad doesn't it!!  Really hoping that you get that much deserved BFP!!!

As for me, well the news is slowly sinking in and now I'm just starting to worry whether everything is going to be ok at the 7w scan that we have booked for 5 June.  The waiting never ends!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Jo x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi lovies!

Jed - absolutely utterly over the moon to read your brilliant news hunny   Well done to you both   Wishing you the healthiest and happiest next 9 months and all important next little steps to reach those milestones!  Everything is going to be just fine and roll on June 5th  

Jodi - been thinking of you as always... I hope that you are starting to form a little plan of what the future can bring you.  I wish you had better news last week, I really do.  Loads of 

 to all the other gorgeous girls,

always
H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - Aaah bet you said bless it  Soooooooooo annoying when you loose a post. Thank your mom for your note  it's good to know your absence was genuine. Not long now hun, test day is only 3 sleeps away        I really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you.
Molly - Lots of    hope you're ok.
Candy -  I've got my baster & full ice cube tray so looking forward to a bit of DIY over the weekend. That's what you do on bank holidays isn't it  By the way, what's wrong with Katie?
Eire - Hope you are well & made that meeting in time  
Lilly - Did you enjoy house sitting? Hope all is well with you & yours poppet  
Lotus - Hope you got your computer sorted out  & you can't be too far away from your next scan, looking forward to the piccie  
Starr - Blimey, what are you doing over here  Nice to "see" you & so pleased that all is well with you & bump  Yes Jilly is quiet but hey that's how we like her  
Looby - Lots of  for you & Katie. I hope you are ok & that Katie is making a speedy recovery.
Misky - Great to hear that you are starting to feel better  & are able to make plans for the future. Lots of     for August & those 4 little beauties waiting on ice!
Holly -   
JED - Ooooooh roll on the 5 June       How wonderful that you can give your dad the surprise 60th birthday present that you wanted to 
Jodi - Sorry to read your news sweetheart  & of course you feel flat. It's a massive decision that you have made & I hope that in time you are able to make plans for the future  Your dream WILL still come true, just in a different way, hopefully that longed for & muched deserved natural   
Murtle - Don't encourage me  what are you on about, in fact have a bit of this  as well! Hope your polyp thingy is sorted soon, do you want me to come & remove it for you  Glad your exam went well on Monday & you want to change your job? Are you bored of the circus already  
Jilly - I thought this could be you  but she looks way to professional..................no tight fitting trousers or baggy jumper  & clean brushed hair!!!!!!!!!

Love to all not mentioned,

Erica.xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Erika, you really are hillarious, if not a little bad!. Enjoy the DIY at the weekend!

Rachel, I have my fingers crossed for you. sending you     

Murtle, Good news that your appointment went well. Good luck with your job change....exciting changes ahead for you then!

Molly, great to hear from you. It's been a while.

Candy & Lotus hope those bumps are behaving themselves!

Jed has it sunk in yet? !!!!!!

Misky, how are you? I hope you're coping (I won't say feeling better, as it's a little soon yet) Thinking of you.

Jodi, have you done any research into adoption yet? it's probably too soon though?

Jilly are you starting FET soon?

I was with my consultant last week re. my shoulder and girls would you credit it......the bone graft hasn't taken and I've now got a lovely screw head poking out of my lower collarbone, near my neck, which is very visable. Anytime I move my head or arms it starts moving about. I guess I could look on the bright side and see it as my future party piece!! I really need to get the hardware removed after IVF!!!!.

I'm not around for the next couple of weeks as I'm off on hols!!!!!. Hope everyone keeps well. Take care of yourselves.
A big hello to anyone I've forgotten.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Rachel - thinking of you and sending you lots of     for a BIG FAT POSITIVE!  Hang in there mate, not long to go....


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Rachel - I follow your logic, makes perfect sense to me. Hoping and wishing for you my sweet and sending you loads of positive thoughts             
M x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm here again   

Good Luck Rachel for resting today... got it all crossed for you honey       

Love to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck Rachel


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Eire - A little bad  Sorry to hear that your bone graft hasn't taken, it all sounds really painful to me   Have a great holiday I'm sure the break will work wonders for you & fancy not telling us where you have gone tut tut. Have fun.
Rachel - Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?   Sending you lots of                      for testing today, everything is crossed for 3rd time lucky 

All you all lovelies have a great bank holiday weekend & I'll "see" you next week.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the      .

Been a bit of a nightmare few days - Af arrived on wednesday, clinic said to test today anyway, but I couldn't do it 1st thing as I had to go to a meeting ...........but now know it really is a  .  

Not really sure where to go from here, but am pretty certain I don't want to do another fresh IVF cycle.  I just don't think IVF and I get on very well - I'm sure I do better/get further using the old fashioned method!

Anyway thank you so much for all your support and have a lovely weekend.

lots of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Rachel - so sorry to hear your news, it's just so, so unfair.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Rachel, I am so sorry x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Rachel honey....so sorry, this road can be so unfair.

Look after yourself xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rachel -         life is so unfair


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Darling Rachel, I am so sorry to hear your news. I was so sure this one would work for you. Sending you lots of       

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Racheal - I am so sorry to read your news. I had really hoped that this would be the one for you. Hope that you are looking after yourself and giving yourself and DH some time before thinking about the next plan. Lots of love

Molly - I will have a wee talk to Holly and see how her contortion abilities are going. I am sure she would love to have a quick trip back to the UK as well. 

Lotus - The piccie, weeeeellllllllllll - I thought I had put a picture of my two neices on there. But no, for it all to work ok for me would be too easy. I think it a picture of the tree houses we stayed in Olympia  How are you, how is the new place and have you got all hooked up with your internet yet or are you still having to use the cafe? 

Jodi - How are you, hope that you are starting to feel a little brighter and able to look forward to another plan soon. Take care

Lilly - Ohhhh, your very colourful. Hope staying at your mum's was a good break and you are taking care of yourself. You always sound so busy! 

Eire - Completely understand the hardware sticking out of the sholder. A good friend of mine had the same issue after she had fallen off her bike. It is not a pleasent look and something she was really concious of. Hope that it is not too painful. How was your holiday? 

JED - How you feeling. Hope you are not getting too worried about things and are able to relax and enjoy just a little. 

 Candy, Erika, Jillypops, Holly and all not mentioned.

All is well here. I am on at the clinic at the moment as I would like to go again before August. My tx finished in May and I do not get a follow up consult until August! I think that is disgusting, so at the risk of getting a bit of name for myself at the clinic I am being a bit of a nag. 

Take care
M x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Misky – Your clinic don’t sound in much of a hurry to do anything. Best to keep nagging them until they are fed up with you and give you an earlier appointment…they’ll soon learn not to mess you about anymore. Not long until your trip to Blighty…bet you can’t wait to see DH.

Rachel – Hope you’re ok my lovely  

JED – Yet another 2ww….only 1 more week to go  

Jodi –   I’m really sorry the consultant didn’t give you better news. Tough decision to make. I hope that you can start to make plans for the future. As Erica says, your dreams WILL come true, there is a very special little person/s out there just waiting for you to become their mummy. Good luck with your new journey   

Lotus – I hope your scan went ok…hope your pooter is sorted so we can have an update.

Eire – Ooh! Sounds so painful. Sorry the graft hasn’t worked out. On the plus side there will always be a job for you in my circus Happy holidays wherever they are…I’m guessing somewhere hot and exotic and you didn’t want to make us all jealous!  

Erica – I hope you are coping ok without DF. Thinking of you on this miserable weekend  

Jilly – Hope the new job is going well. Love Erica’s description of you!

Lilly – Very colourful post! I hope your mum enjoyed her holiday. I bet she left you lots of nice treats in the fridge whilst you were house-sitting. My in-laws always leave me scrummy things when they go away….just wish they would go away more often  

I had a fab week in Devon. The sun shone most days and the clotted cream ice cream was to die for. I have an appointment with my GP on Wed to get a referral for a polyp removal. Seems a bit of a mad system, she got the same letter as me about it but won’t refer me until she sees me I’ve done some research and I’ll have to wait 4 months for an NHS appointment or 2 weeks for a private one so I’ll guess we’ll be forking out some more dosh for that. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi to all

Misky - ah, I thought it might be some cottages on your property.  Good luck with your clinic...I agree that it's a really long time until a follow-up consult...that should really be immediately.

JED - how are you doing there?  I'm sure it won't sink in for a while yet....I STILL have trouble believing it's real and I'm nearly halfway there!  Don't worry about the scan-it will be fine and your levels do sound high so I would have a little bet that it's twins.

Murtle - Devon sounds lovely-never had clotted cream, have I missed out?  Good luck with the polyp removal.

Eire - ouch, that sounds horrible!  Have a great holiday!

Candy - been meaning to say thanks for the invite to the BFP thread!

Jodi - sorry things haven't worked out differently for you....you've got some tough decisions to make so wish you all the best with that.  PS:  you must have enjoyed the cricket!

Erika - are you coping ok without DF?

I promise I will get a piccie on soon....got a new scanner and I can't for the life of me work it out so will have to get DH on the job.  The 18 week scan pictures weren't that great, really, but the baby was being most uncooperative indeed.  Right, back to stuffing my face with Pringles now, have a good weekend.

Big hello to Holly, Rachel  , Lilly, Jilly, I know I've forgotten someone....sorry!


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Rachel - I'm so sorry - I had so hoped that this was going to be your turn.  I hope you and dh are looking after each other - all of this is all so cruel and unfair  

We actually had a horrendous weekend ourselves - I started bleeding and cramping yesterday morning so went to the A&E dept of our local hospital and after waiting for 4 hours a doctor finally saw me and had a look and found some 'placental tissue' in my blood so basically told us that it was all over and that there really was no chance but that she would send us for an early scan today just to be sure. So of course neither dh or I got any sleep last night and we were both in a right state and bracing ourselves for the bad news (since the dr was already talking to us about D&C arrangements!!!) but low and behold the scan showed up one healthy bub with a heartbeat!  They think that I miscarried a twin yesterday -  and although we are sad that we lost one of them, we are so relieved that there is still one little trooper in there (seemingly oblivious to all the drama).  

Anyway, I'm in an internet cafe so will catch up on personals tomorrow when I'm back at work.  

Big hello to everyone!

Jx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Jed, what an awful day, must have been full of many emotions, ifthe bleeding continues, do make sure you get scanned again my sweet, have they offered you another scan ina week or so help keep you sane ?

Lotus no probs honey

Thinking of you Rachel

Love to Murtle, sepember is just round the corner


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh JED, what an awful weekend   Can only begin to imagine the emotions you have been through. Keeping everything crossed this little one stays safe and snuggled for the next 8 months


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Rachel

So sorry that it was BFN for you hunny.I was so hoping that this was the one.Loads of hugs coming your way.  

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Thanks for all your messages - it really does help.  As ever I haven't been able to stop myself making plans!  We definitely don't want to go down IVF route again so have decided to give it a year of being the healthiest we can possibly be and trying for a natural miracle.  If that doesn't work we will start living our lives again.  I'm going to the Zita West clinic tomorrow - to see the great lady herself - as she has some reported success with nutrition and alternative therapies for immune problems.  So we are going to build her therapies/suggestions into our healthy living plan and if nothing else hopefully we will be mega healthy!

Jo - So sorry to hear about your awful weekend - it must have been so hard.  I hope you are taking good care of youself.  I'm so glad to hear you have a strong healthy little bean on board though.  Take care.

lots of love to everyone else - where are you all? 

lots of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Very quiet on here....hmmm

Rachel-sounds like you have a plan.  How was the Zita West visit?  

JED-how are things going?  Have you had another scan yet?  Glad to see there is a good little heartbeat there.

Misky-what's the latest with your follow-up appointment?  You must be getting excited for your trip to Blighty soon?

Murtle-have you managed to get a private appointment yet?

No news from me...just that I was a bit of a dong and fell in the bath last night, luckily on my back but also knocked my head on the soap-holder/ledge thingy and have a big lump and bruise on my arm today.  Luckily there was lot's of blubber to cushion the fall!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - I'm so sorry to read your news sweetheart  I was so hoping for great news from you. I hope you are coping as best you can & that you and DH are giving each other lots of tlc  It's so hard knowing where to go from here, I understand that but like me you are a planner & are already putting things in place. Good luck with your healthy campaign & I hope with all my heart that it brings you the natural BFP that you deserve  How did your appt go at the Zita West clinic? I bet you learnt loads & look forward to hearing all about it.
Misky - Unfortunately needs must lovely & if it requires you becoming a nag then so be it  I hope you get an appt through asap especially being as you want to go again in August. The fab 4 are there ready & waiting     
Murtle - Ooooooh clotted cream ice-cream, how come you didn't bring any back for the rest of us  Hope Weds appt went well  have you been given any idea of when & how much it is going to cost you? Isn't there a way of "shoving" you to the top of the NHS list, needs must & you are a special case  
Lotus - Hope you & bubs enjoyed those Pringles  & are ok after that nasty fall. What a worry, hope your head & arm aren't too sore. Fingers crossed that DH can sort your scan piccie out soon I'm dying for a look. 
JED - Oh poor you, what a scare & mixed emotions  which couldn't be further apart. Not long until Tuesday poppet & then you will see that lovely strong heartbeat & maybe you will be able to relax a little then   Take care. 
Lilly, Molly, Holly, Candy, Looby, Jodi - Big loves all, hope you are well   
Eire - Hope you're having a fab holiday 
Jilly - 

Have a great weekend all.

Erica.xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Gosh its quiet on here  

Eire - hope youre having a great time on holiday!

Misky - that really is slack of your clinic not to give you a follow up appt until August!  I would be nagging them too.  I got a reputation at our current clinic for being a bit of a nag but sometimes you just have to!

Murtle - clotted cream ice-cream - does it get any better than that!!!  Yum.  Have you got an appt to get your polyp removed yet?  (sounds painful - ouch!)

Lotus - sorry to hear you had a fall in the bath (totally sounds like something I would do!) - hope you and bub are ok?  Looking forward to seeing your scan piccie when you get it scanned in  

Rachel - how did your appt go with the Zita West clinic?  I hope she has given you some tips which you can take away with you to help you get that natural BFP!

As for me, well I have my 7 week scan tomorrow so hopefully all will go well with that.  Bit down today though as one of our cats got hit by a car yesterday and we got a call from the vet this morning saying that she didn't make it through the night.  

Big hello to candy, Holly, Erica, Jilly and anyone else I've forgotten.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jed - good luck with your scan tomorrow,I'm so sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh jed, sos orry to read about your cat  (((hugs))) will be thinking of you during the scan, let us know how things go x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JED
Lots of            for your scan tomorrow, can't wait to read your news.
Really sorry to hear about your cat   loosing a furbaby hurts so much, they are part of the family.

Take care,

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh JED, I am so sorry to hear about your furbaby, so very sad   Hope all goes well for you tomorrow  

I have an appointment tomorrow to see a consultant about removing this polyp thingy. He has a special interest in fertility so hopefully will remove it asap. 

Will catch up with you all later in the week

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Oh god, JED, that is the most awful news about your cat....so sorry.  Keep us posted on the scan news.

Murtle-good luck with the de-polyping.

Erika-when do you get to see DF again?

I have managed to get a scan piccie on but it is a 12w scan as the 18 week one made the baby look like a goblin or something out of Aliens!  

Very impressed with myself as I made a baked cheesecake last night (first time ever) and it is delicious.  Sending a piece to everyone........

Hi to Misky, Rachel, Jodi, Jilly, Holly, Candy, Eire, Struthie, Lilli.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Murtle, let us know how the appointment goes, fingers crossed for removal soon x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JED -          for your scan today, looking forward to your news later day. Big loves too  
Murtle -  for your appt today, hope it is removed asap so that you can keep to your tx timescale. Remember my offer of removal  still stands!
Lotus - So pleased the scan went well  & all is great with you & little goblin  Cheesecake oooooohhhhhhh sounds totally scrummy  but are you sure you sent me a piece only I don't seem to have received one  DF is trying to come home every 4-6 weeks if possible so I'll be seeing him at the beginning of July 

Happy Tuesday ladies, love to all  must go & do some work.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry Erica but I won't be requiring you services  Thanks for the offer though, I hope I can return the favour someday









I saw a brilliant consultant yesterday. I am booked in for my op next Tuesday. As he used to work in fertility services he was most interested in our history. He wanted to know why we were travelling to Bristol for Tx and not using the Cardiff services. We explained our experiences with the cardiff unit and he explained that he was now in charge of all womens services in the hospital including the assisted reproduction unit. He was very open and honest with us about the failings of the service but now that he was in charge he was making a lot of changes. They also have a new embryologist who is getting really good results. He then got on the phone to the unit and demanded to know what was happening with our case. If you remember, we were due a free NHS Tx cycle with them last year but they ran out of funding just as we were about to start. Well we never heard from them again and meanwhile decided to have private Tx in Bristol. Anyway, the upshot of it all is that we are now back at the top of the list, thanks to this lovely man, and as soon as this polyp thingy has been removed we just need to ring the clinic to start Tx asap!

Now that gives me a bit of a dilemma. I am all psyched up to have Tx in Bristol. I like the clinic there, my cons is lovely and I am impressed with their professionalism. However, they are expensive plus there is a 3 hour round trip to consider plus paying for the bl00dy Severn Bridge every time. The NHS go is obviously free but with a clinic that I have little confidence in and bad experiences in. It seems silly to turn down the free go but Tx makes me such an emotional wreck that I'm not sure that I could cope with any extra stress their incompetence's might impose. The consultant I saw yesterday has told me to contact him at any time regarding my fertility Tx at the unit. I think I need to have a jolly good think about it this week and discuss it with him on Tuesday if I get the chance.

JED - I hope all went well yesterday 

Lotus - Mmmmmm! Cheesecake, m favourite. Mt DH hates cheesecake so I hardly ever have any. On the rare occasion I make it, I get to eat the whole cake  You do realise that your bubs will now be known as little goblin ...you really need to be careful what you say to that erica  I hope your bruises have healed....was the bath ok 

Rachel - I knew it wouldn't be long before you came up with a plan  How did your visit to Zita West go? I'm dying to hear about it. I bought her book ages ago and try to follow a lot of suggestions though I'm not sure what she would have made of clotted cream 

Misky - I hope all is well with you. Not long to you visit our lovely sunny pastures and more importantly, your DH 

Jodi - How are you? I hope you aren't work too hard

Lilly - Are you coming out to play? I guess it end of year deadlines for you at the moment so you must be busy as per usual. Do you ever find time just to sit down and do nothing....my favourite pastime 

 to all the other lovely ladies

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle  
So pleased your cons appt went so well & he sounds like a great guy  He obviously knows there are problems with Cardiff & wants to change things. Brilliant news that he sorted out your funding     that's one less stress to worry about. I can see you have a dilemma about where to do tx & I hope that you reach your decision soon     with the help of some good advice from your cons next Tuesday. You need to feel confident & comfortable with the clinic & staff but at the same time a free go is not to be sniffed at. You'll know what to do, it's what is best for you    

 for next Tuesday, great that you've got an appt so soon. It will be over  before you know it then you can concentrate on getting 100% fit again (couch potato, yeah right  ) & then put all your energies into your next tx cycle    

Lots of love,
Erica.xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies - sorry I havent' updated you on the scan - sounds like Jilly is threatening the    .   Well everything went really well and we got to see our little 'bean's' heartbeat again which was lovely.  The cons wants to monitor me a bit more frequently because of my immune issues but he's really nice so I feel like I'm in good hands.

Murtle - that's great news that they've bumped you up the NHS list again but I understand your dilemma with the free tx but with a clinic you don't have confidence in or the Bristol clinic which is mega $$$ (well actually Pounds but I don't have a Pounds sign on my keyboard!).  Sounds like you have got lots of thinking to do before Tuesday but at least its good to know either way you've got another cycle coming up not too far away.

Rachel - Looking forward to hearing how your appt with queen Zita went?  (I have her book too).  Hope all went well.

Big   to Erica, Jilly, Holly, Candy, Lotus, Jodi, Misky, Lilly and everyone else!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jed so pleased the scan went well and you are being looked after, you are a real inspiration to all of us, after 1 IVF & 4 failed ICSI's it would have been so easy to have given up, well not easy but you know what I mean, so with all my heart I pray this little one keeps on growing and that we get to see you posting on the BFP thread when the time comes x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Don't you go being nice to me now    you've never wanted to before. Thanks for the  though, appreciated & needed. Roll on Aug or Oct   & you'll be riding the tx rollercoaster again & this time it will be easier with less travelling. Guess you haven't thought that far ahead, you're just concentrating on d/r  As for Miss Birmingham being from Stoke, I think you'll find that Brummie birds are soooooooooooooooooo beautiful & intelligent that they thought the competition would be unfair if one took part so they had to "borrow" an entrant from elsewhere to make it more even. I guess the Miss Dalton entrant wears a woolly coat  
JED - So pleased the scan went well    & you can have a few     for making us wait & getting us worried.

 to all not metioned, hope you're ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98069.0 family fun day sign up, remember its OX39 junction 6 of M40 way Sunday 9th September Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle consultant meeting sounded really good, I can see the dilema a free go is a free go, but then if you have no confidence in them, I am with Erica and think you will make the best choice for you, whatever happens it just has to work this time xxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Murtle - Sounds like you have found a lovely consultant there, but oh my goodness what a dilemma! Hope all went well with your removal today and you have got a few more answers to made the decisions easier. 

Erica - Sorry to hear you havebeen feeling a bit low  . On the not being with your DH/DF, I completely understand. It's 21 days for me before I see him, after 8 months of not living together, it is all going to be very strange! Sending you lots of love my sweets

JED - SO pleased to hear that your scan went well. I agree with Candy after all you had been through. I know you give me hope and I am sure you do for many other ladies too. Hope you are feeling well and strong! 

Rachel - How are you sweets? Any more plans 

Well, you would not credit it. After the clinic giving me a date in August I booked and confirmed my tickets to the UK last week to leave in July and be back in time for my appointment. After getting them to agree that they would call me if they had a cancellation, I really put it on the back burner thinking it was not going to happen. Yesterday they called me and can start next tx on the 26th of this month  . I have been having a bit of a difficult time of it as all my friend here (except the single ones) have children. A lot of my friends in the UK do not so you can kind of blend in, so am really keen to get on with it. Was in a bit of a tizz about it, but have decided I am going to take this appoint, go over my questions and concerns and then start in August when DH is back and we can settle into a bit of a routine. Murphy's Law !!!

Hope all you ladies are fine and enjoying the sunshine. It is cold but fine here, so I am looking forward to some warm.

Take care
M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Misky
Thanks for the  & I'm sending one straight back your way  I'm having a funny (not as is Jilly's face but emotionally) time at the moment. Lots of family problems going on, getting used to being on my own again, missing DF & trying to make some sort of tx plans for the future. I'm a real planner so when things are in limbo I get very frustrated. Everything will sort itself it's just going to take time   

Wasn't it just s*ds law about your appt  best laid plans & all that. However, everything happens for a reason & your new plan sounds spot on     You can get all of your queries & questions out of the way on the 26th & then start tx in August fresh, positive & raring to go. DH will also be around for support & much needed cuddles so it sounds like perfect timing to me. Are you doing a fresh ICSI cycle next time? I hope to squeeze one in before the end of the year if we can get the money together   

Take care &   

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erika your profile has made me smile, typical about the tx Misky, can you change your flights ok ?


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Very quite on here! Seems every one is taking some time out. I just popped on to see if there was any good news! 

Erika - Understand what you are saying! For me, it is really the evenings - cooking for one is no fun at all and seems to require a huge effort. Aside from that, just not having them close is a big thing. I don't know how often you get to talk to your DF or how private his end of the conversation is able to be, that must be very difficult too. Thinking of you and hoping that the plan for him to be back every 6 weeks or so comes into being. 

I have 4 frosties, so that is why I could just go ahead this month without DH if all was playing ball. AF is some what late in arriving and I know will turn up as soon as I arrive in the UK.  

Anyway, it's going to be zero degrees here, although has been an amazing evening - looking across the sea I can see two mountains that are about 300kms and 400kms away.

Take care
M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sounds beautiful Misky, we have had non stop rain all week, very miserable, good luck with your FET xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey where has everyone & I mean everyone gone   
  to all that are looking in,   

Misky -  I know what YOU mean. The days don't matter because of work but the evenings & weekends are different. I go to the gym at least 4 nights a week now so that breaks my evenings up & cooking for one isn't great but being alone helps my diet big time as it's all about salad & baked potatoes at the moment! Weekends are weird, probably the worst time really, I hate having that "me" time but not having DF to share it with. Anyway........................he's home Thursday evening     & goes back Sunday midday so wohoo bring it on! August is getting closer      bet you can't wait to do your next tx. Are your frosties blasts? How many will you be thawing? Have fun back here & I hope AF arrives at a time that suits you but I doubt it you know what she is like   
Candy - OMG, look at how long you have got left   It's absolutely flown by, hope it has for you too. Not long hunny until you are holding your new son or daughter   Have you got any names ready or is it a secret until he/she is here. Love to you & J   

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lots of names Erica, but yep you guys will have to wait and see  have a good weekend with DH 

Murtle you ok ?

Love to all Cx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Goodness, WHAT has happened to this thread??  I suppose everyone must be taking time out from FF.........

Murtle-how did the de-polyping go?  I hope it was all successful and not too painful?  Hope you managed to make a decision about the tx.

Erika-you must have enjoyed some lovely time with DF....has he gone back now?

Eire-how was your holiday...lot's of R&R?

Misky-you must be in the UK now  Have a great time.

Hi to Jillypops, Candy, JED, Jodi, Lilly, Holly, Rachel and everyone else.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

New Home this way

-------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100110.new#new

Looby xx


----------

